# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Trip report sept 1-14, including pelicanbar, etc

## groove16

I guess everyone starts by reflecting on our past trips, so here goes...Been married to my lovely wife, Janet, for 23 years this sept...For most of our years together we took a week in september in florida, mostly daytona, for vacation. We have no kids, I play alot of softball, and florida has a lot of world tournaments in sept to play in to start off my vacation. Fast forward to 2009, Janet found a can't miss deal on Negril at the Grand Pineapple. Being a wannabe hippie(my dad was strict and tough, his brother a hippie to the fullest, by the time I was teeenager in late 70's, hippies were phasing out}I had always wanted to go to Jamaica, so I'm game to give it a try. I hear the subs are pretty good there, hehehe....So we go, have the time of our lives (trip report in my signature), and haven't been to florida since cept to play ball for the weekend a couple of times. We went back halloween 2010, no trip report due to prolonged illness and loss of my mother and her sister, but returned this year for much needed relief from the pressures of our everyday life.

I do have quite a few pictures from 2010 trip including halloween dress up, negril before during and after a tropical depression, I was about 100 yards from the Mickey Hill incident, didn't see anything, but will never forget the loud shot, and the mass confusion and everything that went with that mess, Rhodes hall, I may post some of these later, I just looked at these for the first time, my mom got sick as soon as we got back.

Ok we are the type that hate the travel days, so we feel we would rather stay longer vs going more often...Labor day is usually a big softball weekend, so we planned to leave Monday, Janet found a great deal for A/I for legends, (we r not a/i people, but...) we also wanted to try a coiple days on the west end, so with the deal cuz of construction at catcha, we added 3 days there. We are beach people and felt we would be bored on the cliffs, esp me, but wanted to try. Friday party at LTU, sat at seastar, 100 candles at ivans for annivesary surprise, we will be ok, then added a few days back at legends to end the trip. 

well, softball trip cancelled, so we have extra day or two on our hands. we enjoyed rhodes hall our last reach, Janet and Anita at rhodes hall had a good time together, foound the best subs ever near there, and lets just stay there for one night. we will get some jerk from biggas, relax on the long travel day, and bust in on negril all rested up. good plan. never got a response to several emails to rhodes hall or phone calls to anita. change of plans. saw the deal at bourbon beach, and so we will try this for one night...a little worried cause we never noticed that they had rooms there, and on our last trip in 2010, a big sailboat was in the middle of the dancefloor cause of the storm, and bourbon beach was not really open for business. but our friend ann was right behind the stage. so lets do it....so here we go....

----------


## groove16

We book a stay park and fly deal thru value fly...figured to be the best deal since our flight was early sunday morning. We arrive at the hotel in atlanta and guess what? No reservations. And she said they had no rooms. We call value fly and of course no answer...We are frustrated. I had a couple of hotel numbers in my travel book, so I call the two close to us, no vacancy...Janet is on the phone with the owner...Finally found us a room, 20.00 more than we had thru value fly, but we'll take it...since they had to dig us up a room, I expected the worse. well, pleasnatly surprised, room was nice, a/c worked great nice king bed, and the room number was......420. this is a sign of the great weeks ahead. Janet just says I am silly. What?

Not many choices in the area, settle on Mexican resturant across the street, not very good for either of us. go back to room, watch opening day of college football, drink beer, subs and early sleep.

wake sunday morning 5am, not feeling well, load the shuttle, wait, I need a minute...step outside and for second time that morning, had to do what I call puke and rally...supper didnt sit right, only 2 beers, just get it out and I'll feel better...one last sub to relive the nausua... and it worked...ok lets go..our driver spoke a little fast and didn't quite understand everything he said...on the way, he's complaining about the new international terminal the atl airport has, and how far it is and blah, blah, blah...well it is a long way from the old one...he told us to blah blah, and he would meet us there in zone 3...ok, zone 3, I got it....should have listened better... arriving back to atl from international is a vary long walk and another very long shuttle to where he met us.....not better or easier at all...

anyways, check in is easy, board w/o problems, plane is full, aactually land about 15 mins ahead of schedule....
arrive at sangster, gather our checked luggage, and we are looking a mess, 2 big checked bags, 2 carry on bags, laptop bag stuffed,and a huge purse...practice my system at home, worked great, just not as easy here in public, at the airport, trying to get out to our ride....ok all done, lets get outside

----------


## Sweetness

clap clap clap........great reporting......look forward to more.......

----------


## groove16

We chose kingsley to drive us. Alfred was our only driver we had ever used, other than a taxi here and there...One time alfred was busy and had recommended kingsley...we never had the chance to use him, but when Janet mentioned him, i remembered his name, and found out, yes he did work out of xtabi like alfred did. Kingsley said he was alfreds friend, answered a few questions for us, not as talkative as alfred.  He stopped right outside of mobay for a couple of cold redstripes and had my subs ready...ok it is on...between mobay and negril, we went thru 3 different sets of cops on the road, sitting with radars, us being warned by the blinking lights of upcoming trafffic...come on man, can't a guy enjoy his sub w/o all this hassle, lol,...

we arrive a boiurbob beach. Kingsley said he didnt know BB even had rooms, thats what I said. I ask for Kevin, He is napping, but we are waiting for you...Let me back up for a minute...when I booked for the one night at BB thru email, all Kevin said was sure, all done..I emailed a few days later with a question, again all ok, do you need a credit card, no we got you, he says...so I didnt have anything but my emails for confirmation. Well, Kevin told us to tell you he would get with you later...ok, we are surrounded by 4-5 people who claim to be with BB, all wanting to help. It was a little overwhelming, even kingsley said, which one is security, they are taking off with your bags, mon... Janet you follow our bags, kingsley you wait here...get up to room, get bags dropped off, go settle with kingsley, still a little overwhelming with people asking what I need, all wanting to help, just let me get settled, I'll be down in a few, still havent checked in, tipped anyone, have at least 5 people tote our bags, wow, what a whirlwind...but noone has asked for anything yet....I go down, order some jerk chicken for both of us, 1/2 for me 1/4 for janet both with fries, ask how long, 10 minutes he said, so we eat...as we are eating, we see ann heading over to us...she recognized  us from a distance, gave us a big hug, and said she would catch up later...I think that set the tone for the trip...They all said, you know ann? yep, our friend for long time, think that earned us some respect. the jerk was very good, moist, little hot but very good...

I walk to store for beer, ice, water, juice, I have a collapsable cooler we use...works great...
The rest of the day we didn't do much, just sat on deck, beach chairs by ann, sat at bar, etc...finally met the people that helped check us in...my friend seymour (fast car), and dewight wyatt, security guard jack, and everton day bartender, and chris, night bartender, and dont forget shaba, heart shaped glasses, will turne out to b one of the hardest working men on the beach..
for supper we had a burger and another round of jerk.....we drank and unlimited number of beers, had 2 meals each and with the deal, well at this point, still don't know how much we owe, we haven't checked in yet....did meet kevin and he said he would get with us later...ok....we sit in hottub, sunday is movie night at BB, they set up a screen and show 3-4 movies, pretty cool to sit on deck to overlook the sea, and watch a movie...fastcar and I walk to alfreds, I took 10.00 with me, pay 6.00 for me to get in, and give him the 4.oo left...alfreds is dead, I enjoy a sub, and then I am feeling dead....head back after about 3 songs, and just sit on the deck, watch movie...i remember patrick from last trip, he hung out near ann, and he comes to me...you are the one who likes dogs, right, I say yes. He says you gave bella foood, I say yes I remember bella well from ast trip, well bella is mine...2nd case of many incidents that someone remembers something that happened 2 years ago, and I make them prove they really remember...

end of day 1

only a couple of pictures, all from Bourbon Beach

----------


## Coco

Great start! Like your style. Looking forward to more.

----------


## gerryg123

Great report so far! Can't wait for more great stuff ....

----------


## kaycee

Loving it so far!

----------


## HuskerJohn

This is going to be good!!

----------


## nutz4travel

The worst part of reading a trip report is waiting for next "instalment"  :Smile:   Looking forward to Day 2...

----------


## Seveen

bourbon beach is looking great! i didn't know they had rooms - lol

----------


## Jim-Donna

NICE START!! Room 420 LOL

----------


## groove16

jim-donna you guys are the greatest...we met you two at the rhodes hall pizza webcast in 2010...shuttle left before you got back from the horseback ride...

----------


## Jim-Donna

That was so weird, when we got back everyone was gone!! And we didn't get much beer or pizza. lessoned learned, ether do the cast, or the horse ride. If you do both you loose out on the beer and pizza. And Yes I do remember you! Enjoying the report.

----------


## groove16

just updated day 2 and lost it all....try it again

monday, sept 3...

I get up around 630, walk outside the room, look over the balcony, what a beautiful site, not too much stirring around, shaba raking the sand with a handmade leaf broom.
it amazes me thqt i see these guys doing the movies at past 2am and back at it at daylight....I dont do coffee, but enjoy my morning routine of wake and bake my subs, so I walk down and this is what I see...

----------


## groove16

Janet gets moving around about 730...we need to change our money, so I get her a cup of coffee and walk over to the cambio in the BB parking lot...8 am, it is closed, looks like it might not even still be there, no sign or anything, ask someone near the store, yeah, mon he says, all finished, but I know a guy that will give you a good deal, come on, no no no, I got it covered, thanks bud...so I go get Janet set up with more coffee, and decide to walk to roundabout to change $$$...she just wants to set on the deck and enjoy til I get back..

decided to walk the beach, along the way saw several of friends made on last reach...saw Ann first, setting up her shop, she loves tootsie rolls, so I gave her a bag of the treat she loves...saw cash money and his dog red bull, saw peter at bar b barn, last reach he was on crutches, saw rasta jimmy who hangs at sea grape by negril beach club, which was oiur home last trip, saw gary, the life guard at negril beach club....one of janets best friends in jamaica is the bartender at sheilds, maureen...we spent several hours at the 2 for 1 happy hour last trip, well she was off today but will be here rest of week, talked to security stewie, fed the 2 dogs, coco and sheild, then I cut up and finished the rest of the walk by road...got to town and went to my favorite place to people watch from town, at the table on the corner....a very busy corner at the beginning of west end road...i sit here for about 30 minutes most every trip to town and jsut watch...as im sitting there, dwight and shaba from bourbon beach walk by..I just saw u guys at BB, yep we needed some paint and things to do some signs for mondays concert (more on the show later)..then I see someone I know walking toward down from west end, as he got near, he looked at me close and as he got closer, he smiled the biggest smile, I remember u, Mi friend, that necklace U have on, U got from me for some crackers, haha...yep, wow how do they remember these things (we left him our leftover snacks and drinks on our last rreach, he gave us a couple of neckalaces and trinkets)he asked about my lovely wife, she bought a painting from me(actually 2) yep, got it hanging it my man cave in the jamaica corner....anyway he was walking to work...His name was Octavious Gordon from NBCC.   

I get the $$$ exchanged, and head back to BB, just want to enjoy it before we move to legends...wife already skeptical of legends...look at the small beach, all those red umbrellas and chairs on top each other, I think we will be hanging on the beach here...OK, no problem, mon....

----------


## groove16

back at bourbon beach, we hang out until check in at legends...about 2pm...We get set up by the big tree so I can get a likkle shade or sun if needed...


I see Kevin and tell him we are leaving in about an hour, ok, he says, fast car will take u where u need to go...Ok, well, can we settle up? I see u later, Im a likkle busy, but feel free to use BB and the staff for you're entire stay, and if u need anything, let us know...ok, im fixing to leave the motel and not pay....guess he knows I cant go TOO far....lol...

----------


## groove16

Here is our take on Bourbon Beach...because of the deal, it was the best VALUE ever....can't beat it

the room was basic but clean...room 14 overlooked the jacuzzi.  the view from the deck is outstanding...air condition worked...everything we expected..
basic budget place to stay...staff more than helpful...already mentioned by name earlier...pictures later....we were worried about security, but after a while, never a worry again..besides kevin, we saw no one upstairs while we stayed there...  it is somewhat of a local hangout at the bar, but since it was slow season, one of the best bars to drink at...if u want a private setting, this mite not b for u, but if u like drinking a red stripe and meeting several interesting people, it is a great bar to hang at.....because we were known, we were not hustled, or bothered in any way...matter of fact, i was known as bossman, and big boss by most and Janet was my pretty lady.....the meals were great...

So I guess I have no real complaints...I would stay their again, even without the special...


Janet and Salomi, who does foot massages...

----------


## groove16

Attachment 17717
Attachment 17718
Attachment 17719
Attachment 17720

last 3 pictures from day 2...

we check into Legends with fast car taking us and offering his services all week, errands, security, pick stuff up in town, anything...ok, i got it, u are ready to help....

we missed lunch but they let us order off menu, so we got fish and chips and grilled chicken club...both were great....
we got room 310, right beside the pool, closest to the beach, great room....
we did the sand gravity thing, migrating from the chair to the bar to the room for a/c to the pool to the chair to the....oh, you get the idea...

supper was snapper, taters, and fresh fruit...note to self---gotta start eating more fruit when we get back home....at this meal, we had the kitten encounter, of course we feed them, and now we have a buddy for the rest of the trip....

we fill our mugs with our beverages, (you are a funny couple, Janet, you drink the beer, and he drinks the girly drinks} yep thats how we roll...)
and head to, guess where, ....BourbonBeach..... to watch west end gang.... west end gang plays more of a easy listening style than most of the live shows...Janet likes, and come to find out so does my new friend RINA...rina and larry are getting married in nov at coco and wet end gang is playing at her wedding...she loves her some safari--lol---she will correct me on the spelling later..i know its not safari, but......

about midnight or so, we call it a night...1st complaint of legends, they lock the doors at the beach so the only way in is from the road, not that big of a deal, but I like to enjoy a sub on the deck after hours, and it is a likkle inconvienient...anyway we walk thru jamaica tamboo, monday is disco night, dj, and it is loud and crowded...we go to the room, and it is loud....bass vibrating the room...we light the candles and sit on the deck and listen for a few, well we might as well go back, we are gonna hear it anyway...we head down to tamboo..we only stay bout 20 minutes, if that....my buddy fast car pops up again....this music I really can't undeerstand, dj plays a song, bout 15 seconds worth, and stops the song and just SCREAMS....SCREAMS....a likkle music and SCREAAMING......but the young people were getting it, it was packed so I knew it would be going on for awhile.....we watch em dance and scream and finally head back to the verandda to finish the night...too loud for us..but something to see...

i know we are starting out slow, but we got pub crawl on wed, and pelican bar on fri, with lots of pics....

----------


## gerryg123

Not a big Legends fan myself. I'm interested to see how things work out. Excellent report. Don't hold back!

----------


## groove16



----------


## JitterBug

glad to see the upstairs of bb . . . staying there at end of the month . . . also pleased to hear about security, it was ???? for me . . . thanks for the pics . . .

----------


## Seveen

any pics of the room at BB?

hanging on -- waiting for more!

----------


## irieworld

nice trip--thanks for sharing. Sounds like BB has really shaped up as compared to years gone by.

 I stayed at Samsara and used Legends on a few beach runs from there on my first trip. I hated how the loungers on the beach were right on top of each other like sardines in a can. I tried to move one over a little out of the fray but got chided by security and had to line it back up. It was my first trip to JA so really it was all Irie but I wouldn't go back to stay there--other budget options are better IMO. The food was nothing to write home about. But this was years ago. It may have changed since. My first time going I knew nothing of JA and was traveling solo so I went AI, big mistake food wise. But I had an amazing stay--I was just blown away by the sea, the country, the music--and now I have an incurable passion for the place. Walking that beach in the early morning, sublime. Jumping off cliffs any time of the day, excellent. Hanging with J'cans, and listening to reggae and dancehall all day long, priceless.

----------


## groove16

jitterbug, if u have any questions, for myself or janet, feel free to ask...

----------


## groove16

seveen, no pics of the room at bb, still have many of the property, as we made it our home base, even after we checked out...room was nothing fancy, two beds, a/c worked, tv, i think we turned it on to get the time, nothing else to write home about...well, except for the view..oh what a view..
no complaints, we expected a budget room,it actually was bigger than i would have thought...like the bb website says, it ain't the ritz or anything, lol...
i think i also remember from past posts that you knew ann...she is the one who we thought of when we made the decision, and she made us feel safe from the start, from her chair, she could see our door, and we could see her shop...

----------


## wpyogi

> ...we go to the room, and it is loud....bass vibrating the room...we light the candles and sit on the deck and listen for a few, well we might as well go back, we are gonna hear it anyway...we head down to tamboo..we only stay bout 20 minutes, if that....my buddy fast car pops up again....this music I really can't undeerstand, dj plays a song, bout 15 seconds worth, and stops the song and just SCREAMS....SCREAMS....a likkle music and SCREAAMING......but the young people were getting it, it was packed so I knew it would be going on for awhile.....we watch em dance and scream and finally head back to the verandda to finish the night...too loud for us..but something to see...


LOL, i remember what monday night sounded like and felt like staying at kuyaba our last trip.  except it was at the end of our trip, so i was extrememly chill-axed trying to sleep....BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM.......wondering what the heck is going on over there!!???  are they SCREAMING??!!

Enjoying your TR!  Thanks!

----------


## groove16

here are more pictures from monday...we walked to sheilds...a little past negril beach club towards town...several from various angles of the property...I always like the view thru the leaves...

----------


## groove16

a couple  more from sheilds

----------


## groove16

shields has a deck above the bar, here is that view...




this is the art and stuff from octavious gordon at negril beach club condos

----------


## groove16

and the last few from monday at bourbon beach...
here i am at the bar



notice the sign has changed as the sun goes down....

----------


## groove16

the last picture and the next are from Janets search for the longest rasta dreads...this is noel, he had a basket of herbs he was selling, you know, the kind you cook with, I guess..lol....

----------


## booger

That man has some serious locks. I would be afraid that I would sit on them at the wrong moment. Like when you have over indulged and flop down on the toilet. Serious care must be taken when they are that long. 

This gentleman is interesting to talk to and sales legal herbs for various uses. Chat him up if you see him.

----------


## groove16

tues morning at legends, pictures from various angles


janet by our room 310, pool right beside

i'll throw in send flowers through out the trip, 

the view from our veranda

got out late, 1st time in legends chair(after meeting michael, she gets her choice every morn)

the menu at kuyaba

and I dont know why, but ive been accused of blinding folks with my attire

----------


## groove16

Ok janet needs some advice, please...she got eaten alive....bites all over her legs...we had off with high deet, we had skintastic, I think it was more sand fleas vs mosquitos...advice all over the place, white rum, lime juice and salt, fresh aloe...what do you guys do to prevent the bites...i rarely used the repellant and they didn't really bother me...

anyway, I walk to the store to get some itch cream...pictures along the way

path from the road to our room and to the beach

the bigger pool on the garden side across the road

----------


## groove16

photos from the walk to the store

thisis the true meaning of trash can chicken
bar b barn looks like a place we would like

the store across the road has ice, also will put your beverages in the freezer upon request and pick several hours later
the black cat that we fed

----------


## JitterBug

groove and janet, sent you a pm . . . thanks.

----------


## Seveen

(((groove16))) 

yes i know ann for a long time now - she does my hair and gives a great massage - i bet her shop is getting more attention with the re-birth of bourbon beach

as for the bugs - i take benedryl and just let them bite me - lol - after a few days at home - they are all gone - but i found if i mimimize lotions that helps (a little)

oh and i had a little pang of homesickness when i saw the picture of bar-b-barn 

thank you for a colorful trip report!

----------


## CherryNorth49

> and I dont know why, but ive been accused of blinding folks with my attire


My husband might actually jump your for that shirt...might not be quite bright enough though...seriously!   :Cool: 

Loving the pictures - I've not explored that end of the beach, its great to get a good look.

----------


## gerryg123

Great job so far. We don't see many photos of Shields here, it's not a particularly popular resort on the message boards, so it's nice to get a look at that place. I'm intrigued by Bourbon Beach. Kevin made me a great offer for Xmas, but i am a bit concerned it will be too loud, especially that week with a lot of peeps expected on seven mile ..... Is the Jacuzzi hot?

----------


## gerryg123

One good thing about Legends is Michael, the security guy. He is not the biggest bouncer on the beach, but he is very consistent and does a great job with the little things like setting up beach chairs, remember you, etc.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Me being a huge fan of the beach, I am very enthused by this trip report.

----------


## Patricia

Enjoying the pics from Legends  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

thanks all for the props...

gerryg no I have not found a hot jacuzzi yet, not catcha, nbcc, samsara, bb, i know ive tried a few more...

as far as loud, it is noisy on party nights, but to be expected...I couldnt sleep knowing they were partying downstairs, but janet had no problems...the good thing is when they are partying downstairs, you can choose to sit on the deck and watch, no one else is up there...(except of couse the big parties when it is used as vip section, but during peter tosh tribute, had security at stairs to hook and unhook the chain...no pass, no access)

and I'll get to Michael...took a second to figure him out, he is all business and does a great job keeping the unwanted hagglers away...he took great care of us...

and gerryg if u neeed some answers on someting, just ask...if u want pm me....

----------


## groove16

jitterbug, sent reply....

----------


## groove16

the journey continues...tuesday sept 4th

after the trip to the store, we lounge, and drink, eat lunch, drink, etc...today is a big day
webcast at fun holiday, never been to fun holiday and I love to explore new properties....really one of my favorite things to do is(even places not in jamaica) is explore a new area top to bottom, seeing everything it has to offer, In jamaica it is just so much more fun, with all the colors, etc....
we also might have a chance to meet two4today, who we chatted with on the board...this was their moving day from cliffs to beach, so mite be busy...

on the way, a few shots...first from grand pinapple back toward bourbon beach

a look at the now closed grand pineapple...they still have security and gardners working...this was our 1st home on the rock in 09 when they had that great deal that many on the board took advantage of. will always hold special place in our heart


this is garrieth reid shop...also known as rasta rise and shine...we met him and got a couple things from him that I have in the jamaican mancave on our 1st trip
he was not on the rock our 2nd trip and here is his shop, but it is locked... 

 the shops right past alfreds

always wanted to stop here...need some reggae cds...more of a popular mix...any suggestions?

and who doesnt know this place...we never made to a party here this trip

----------


## groove16

we arrive at fun holiday...I ordered janet beer..she is content to sit and talk to anyone..get her set up, then I can go explore, snap some shots, take a bit or two of my sub, then I'll settle in and get me a drink...here are the shots

----------


## kim&betty

The hot tubs at hedo can get really hot sometimes!

----------


## groove16

I met tina, a boardie lurker, and we hit it off....she was a softball player so we had something to talk about right off the bat, lol....but can't sit still long

janet, rob and tina


ok, no two4today, so I am gonna go explore the beach in this area, we never stayed on this end...

next door is whistling bird, like the looks of this place

these 2 are a couple of my favorite views

----------


## groove16

last shot, then head back to fun holiday...rob introduces me to the new arrivals, two4today meet groove16...and it is on...the rum punches start flowing, the party picks up a bit at this point...two and I had several things in common but the topic that came up most was sec football, with him being a razorback and me a bulldawg....two and his lovely wife gigi have become special to us, as we have a couple of contacts since our return home...

we have several rounds...I picked up the wrong stack and we are low on funds...janet stays as I go back to room for more $$$. Get to room, and get the $$$ and walk back...about halfway, I decide that this is a longer walk than I really wanted to do, but not far now...

I get back, webcast over, and janet, jim and gigi only ones left...rob went home to pick up lisa and was heading back....jim and gigi had not eaten and the rum punches were taking their toll, I had some catching up to do....rob and lisa get back, we all enjoy the company, and it is time for rob to go do the webcast at 3 dives...two4 headed back to their room, rob offered to take us to 3dives but tommorow is a big day, I had just walked like a million miles in the sun, uphill, both ways, but the sea was right beside me so it was all IRIE....

we walked back to legends...shower, eat and drink at our place, hanging on the deck, enjoying the view

movie night again at bourbon beach...not a whole lot else to report from this day

----------


## billndonna

Excellent report Groove,keep them coming please!!!

Kim&Betty,you have that right,way to hot sometimes!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Been to vibes.  Some nice Italian guys own that place.  Didn't get music, but had a cold beer,

----------


## groove16

wednesday sept 5th

pub crawl day...lembert scheduled to pick us up at 230...I do my morning routine, walk the beach, don't remember which way, only a couple of pictures before the crawl...Made sure to eat a good meal to get a good base on...last reach, too many rum punches on empty belly packs a huge PUNCH!!!

sign from the bar

 

bullhorn guy---party tonight at the ROOTS BAMBOO, ALFREDS OCEAN PALACE, BOURBON BEACH, don't miss it....be there...lol



no lifeguard on duty...no problem, mon---beachdawg is here

----------


## groove16

On to the pub crawl, Im gonna let the pictures tell the story on certain parts, cuz I took no notes, and well, things get a likkle fuzzy on this trip...
We are walking to get back to meet the bus, someone trys to stop us, I tell him we are late, gotta catch a bus...no mon, he say, no late in negril, no sucha thing, nobody looks at clock...

we go out by the road and wait, bout 225, felt we were running late...still waiting 240, hope they didnt already come....had a deal with two4, if the bus doesn't have either of us, the other is to pitch a  fit....I can do that....well, I prepared several subs for the day, one per stop, hehehe...so I walked over to the garden side while we waited, went ahead and started one...halfway thru the cigar, here comes the bus, bout 255...OK it is on now...I get on and realize that i forgot to put it out, the smell fills the bus...so do some cheers    standing room only, looks like a great group...some young guy offers janet his seat, how nice...and off we go...trying to see if I can figure anyone out...I see someone...Two4today baby, whats up, pig souey.....Its all IRIE, mon, he hollas back...
we are the last pickup,(this sets the tone for the day) so we are off. 
1st stop miyard, 

never been to miyard...1st, gonna enjoy a sub at every stop, a drink at every other stop...janet gonna do a red stripe per stop if she can drink them that fast...
we are in miyard about 5 minutes and then it happens...BOARDIE DOWN!!!!OMG, we havent even had time to get our beer yet...after looking closer, it is the girlfriend of the guy that gave janet his seat when we got on the bus...we hung out with these guys later and she was fine, they had just arrived about 10 minutes before they got on the bus, and she hadn't eaten and maybe dehydrated...at some point rinakim comes up and introduces herself and larry...I have it figured out, groove16, u made an entrance..lol...
I leave janet with her beer, and grab a punch and go on a stroll around the yard,doing my thing....heres some proof

view from deck of sea across road


menu and bar

time to head to the next stop..we are walking...
lisa out by the gate, herding the TURTLES....lol...

the view up west end road leading to our next stop..it is half way up this road that we discover that we had left the bag...I start back, Lisa, who is the back of the pack, asks where I am going. So I tell her....I'll get it, she says ,I saw you with that cigar. I'm fine, I assure her...well Im looking out for your best interest, I got it, she says...ok, I laugh out loud, I can have too much alcohol, maybe, but never too...well never mind....here she comes, back, looks like she is struggling a little, so I meet her half way..You didnt tell me it weighed 50 pounds...hehehe----this bag is another ongoing theme, always full of stuff we never need, but cant do without, I dont know why...

me listening to one of lemberts many stories

next stop

----------


## two4today

Bout to get wild! lol! Enjoying your report bro!   :Big Grin:

----------


## groove16

theres my boy....

----------


## two4today

Damn Hogs ... Go Dawgs!!!  How you and Janet doing mi friend?  Missing you guys ... Larry and Rina too!

----------


## groove16

same here, bud...not gonna talk about the hogs...or the dawgs, we got a tuff one this week with the cocks...we are doing great...you know it bro...we get together again, I promise...feel free to refresh my memory on some of these...and send me those pics....lol....janet sends a hug....hows gigi, we've been thinking of her, and yall...

----------


## groove16

gonna hit one more stop on the crawl...swordfish...got Janet set up with a beer, then walked to do my thing, a recurring theme...no drink for me here, but that had some great ice cream at the shop below, think it is devons...

picture of boat bar and slide next door, then up the road on the other side

my new friends, larry and rina, then a shot of the bar and the crawlers

the crew..janet, rina, two and gigi in the corner...larry disappeared again lol

----------


## two4today

Elvis in da house!!!! :Cool:

----------


## northerncaligurl

Groove it was great to meet you and your wife that day....I really hope, and it looks and sounds like, you enjoyed your trip.....great pictures...hope to meet you guys again, was not enough time...
Tina

----------


## groove16

everyone looking, is rina doing something crazy? i don't see her or larry, I do see NYCGirl....

heres rob, then look back at mi yard, back up the drive all taken from the deck at swordfish...

here is an interesting fella, matt...he has his friend elvis...elvis is the bus leader, I think...I also see a razorback in the pic...what a view from a likkle bar on the corner, huh? another place I have never been and prob never would have....thanks to the crawl, and the crew, and the rest of the folks involved...here;s to us!!!!

time to go and they have to round me up, last one on the bus..

next stop

----------


## Jim-Donna

CoCo la Palm has a HOT HOT TUB ! Had to put one toe in at a time! I was PINK when we got out~ LOL
 Great pictures.......Fun Times~~~
Oh and SHIELDS Jim and I really enjoy staying there. It was our FIRST place to stay in Jamaica, so it will always be SPECIAL to us.
You know the up-stairs deck, well Jim and I had a WONDERFUL Valentines dinner up there all by our selfs..... :Smile: ....:0.....xoxo

----------


## tranquilitygurl

I will be at CCLP in a couple of weeks and have been there before it was truly rainy season.  I didn't realize they had a hot tub.  This is an exciting surprise...where is it located?

----------


## Ti2m

Coco's hot tub is behind the courtyard swimming pool towards the street.  It's pretty well hidden by lush foliage.

----------


## Seveen

great pictures groove! i can't believe i haven't been to negril in 2 years

----------


## Roots820

Glad to see some Hawgs and Dawgs here! Some new rivals for my Tigers. Love your updates so far. That second bar on the crawl looks like a place I may dig. Can't wait to see your bit on the Pelican Bar, we're planning that trip for our next reach.

----------


## tranquilitygurl

> great pictures groove! i can't believe i haven't been to negril in 2 years


Hi Seveen,

I haven't been in two years this month and I'm going back October 23rd.  I am truly beside myself.

Keep smiling,
Tranquilitygurl

----------


## tranquilitygurl

> Coco's hot tub is behind the courtyard swimming pool towards the street.  It's pretty well hidden by lush foliage.


Wow, I am too excited!!!!  Thanks, if I can't find on my own, I will definitely ask someone.  

Keep smiling,
Tranquilitygurl

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yep tucked away from prying eyes   :Smile:

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Yes, that is a beautiful picture.  Thanks so much for the information.  

Keep smiling,
Tranquilitygul

----------


## HuskerJohn

Really enjoying your report and pics!

----------


## Guirigay

> Yep tucked away from prying eyes  
> Attachment 17934


Hello Lovebirds!  :Smile:  Great pic of some very cool peeps!

----------


## bjritz

Loving this TR, wow, great pics. Thanks for the Legends shots, heard good things, but haven't been in there yet. I like your rolling walkabout style. The road side pics are just as wonderful as the beach ones. Makes me want to book now!

----------


## groove16

Thanks guys for all the responses...I really enjoy doing this, as I am re living the trip through this report...

----------


## groove16

I don't have a lot of stuff about this stop...I had some special cakes from jennys on m first trip, but she was closed in 2010 on our 2nd trip.
Until that stop, didn't realize the connection with Jennys and C&D country bar...there must have been a deli near, cause I saw several people enjoying sandwiches. Not much to report, here are a few pics that I can post...

the menu...


so this is what texas is like, huh?


the crew getting ready to head to the next destination..

----------


## groove16

Next stop

----------


## groove16

Again not much detail on this place, I didnt even go in, the rush to the bar was on. I told Janet I was gonna do my thing and wander...forgot a match, so made a friend, hehehe..
Janet got her beer, and we walked to Bentleys to check it out, we plan on eating here when we move to Catcha. saw the place, head back down and Janet makes some friends.
NYCgirl and her lovely friend Gwen

add rina and gigi as spectators as dominos is being discussed


the mystery machine, rut roh, shaggy, hehehehe...


at this point, Rina noticed Larry disappearing down the alley across the street. Where is he going? Well Larry invited me with him earlier, he said he knew the spot across the street. He was talking to some local guys and then there he went. So I knew the deal. Having just returned from my walk, I just watched. But Rina seemed concerned, so I tollowed along. Down the alley and around the corner was Peewees. I recognized the bartender from the pictures on here. It was Elvis. So we had a beer at Peewees bar. Next thing you know, Janet and a couple more showed up, not sure who, and so we add an unsheduled stop on the crawl...just my style...

pic of blue cave castle from pee wees bar

no more pics I can post from this likkle adventure, but a cool addition to the trip...I like the views, so this 10 min extension was great.

again they have to round us up, last ones on the bus...a recurring thing with our group...

Lenbert pulled up peewee lane, passed by Bentleys Crab shack, turned around and then pulled to a stop...Bentley got on the bus and man, just like everyone said, he is a trip. Elvis the bus leader, decided to interview Bentley, so Bentley basically gave a 3 minute commercial of his food...the famous 5 item plate...I am so going to eat here in a couple days. picture didnt come out of the interview, but here is the sign at the entrance of peewee lane.


next stop

----------


## billndonna

Gotta hit Bentley's this year,we have partyed all around there and ate all over the place but it sounds like a place we can't miss!!!

----------


## booger

> Gotta hit Bentley's this year,we have partyed all around there and ate all over the place but it sounds like a place we can't miss!!!


Bentley is a character and his entertainment and food is tough to match. If you are not big on seafood he will whip you up a pasta dish or some chicken as well. Just remember to meet up with him before you plan to eat as be will need to secure the food and drink. Try his special juice as well, it will put hair on your chest, hence why Sandie doesn't get any.

----------


## groove16

Jim Donna very lovely couple indeed...

----------


## groove16

Choices is more of a resturant. janet and I had breakfast there on our last reach. Very tasty indeed. 

they had a big yard, so lots of folks going off in groups in  back yard. 


I think we got breadfruit, flowers and I don't know what the 3rd one is

----------


## Roots820

Is that ackee?

----------


## groove16

choices had a snack table set up, had all kinds of jamaican treats...can't remember them all, but it was tasty...we didnt eat much, Im sorta full from all the subs and beer...

looks from around the yard at choices



the last pic we get of jamaica Elvis, 

I remember having a few different conversions with folks, going from group to group, we were here a likkle while due to the snacks..
Lenbert has a interesting theory on Pi.

another dog ina yard to play with


a look back toward the road


one last look at the mystery machine


and the magical crowd aboard the bus

----------


## groove16

and yes, I think it is akkee, now that you say it...welcome to the SEC, my MIZZU fan. I was at seastar while the ga/mizzu game was on, chris tried to find it for me, but we had to settle for lsu...

----------


## Mike_D

Awesome report, and I'm loving the pics. Good stuff!

----------


## groove16

Next stop on the pub crawl is the only place we had ever really visited for any extended period of time...XTABI.  This was our 1st and only driver until this trip, Alfreds hangout. He introduced us to Omar, Bartender, and we had free reign of the place. We have spent at least 5-6 full days here in our 1st two trips. 
It was our home on the cliffs. For the adventurous like myself, there are a lot of nooks and crannys at Xtabi. Janet likes to get one of the rock decks down in the water for the day, and I can go do my exploring....absolutly love the place.

On this day, we didn't have much time. Sunset was getting near, and lenbert had another spot in mind for the sunset, so we only had about 15-20 minutes. Not many pics from here due to time restraints, but I have a detailed review of Xtabi grounds both cliffside and gardenside, many, many pics of the caves, etc, in the link below in my signature...This is a popular place on the board, so lots of stuff have been posted....

Omar not working today, but I had to have a dirty banana from this place. They make the best DB that I have ever had. I order one, it looked so good, with the chocalate drizzle running down the side of the glass. the look made an big impression, cuz next thing I know, everyone is ordering them...order another, bartender says he gonna take care of me, since my order open the flood gates for a little business for him...

pics of the sun getting ready to set  for the night...I love sunsets, and gonna try to get a few pics ever night of the trip, at various time lapses...





a look at 3 dives from xtabi


I have been waiting to get to a cliffside bar for while now. i love the water, it has been a hot day, and I was ready to get wet. I slip off from everyone (always takes me a minute to get my nerve on the 1st jump of the trip) and jump into the sea. Xtabi has many different places to jump from, different heights, etc, so I didnt want to chicken out in front of everyone. I get my nerve and splash, it is done...1st jump of the reach, 1st of so many more. get out and repeat, by this time, I was joined by another crawler. after the 2nd jump, i knew time was short, so I grab my stuff, grab a few bites of my sub, and rejoin the gang at the bar. My DB was ready in a BIG to go cup.

last couple sunset shots before we go



Larry and Rina had never been to Xtabi. I told them earlier that I would give them a tour of the caves. I forgot, but we still have time. Took them to the cave down to the entrance of the small sandy area. I had read about the sand, but both 09, and 10, there wasn t, any sandy area, water was too high...but it was there this time, cool. On our return, I could see Lenbert rounding folks up, but yall gotta see this, the underwater bar in the other cave. So I took them real quick, they loved it and vow to return.

One last shot of 3 Dives, from Xtabi



as I am downloading the photos and during the report, I just figured something out, duh, LOL...the last pic above gave me the clue.

we exit the cave and see none of the crawlers, so we head toward the road. there they are, I hear Janet and two4today both yell. They were not gonna let us get left, we are bringing up the rear again, just like always. well, we thought so. as we get moving, we notice that they was not as many people on the bus. We take roll call, and Elvis has left the building. We notice that Matt, and his buddy and elvis was not here. we yell to lenbert, he says they will have to catch up, the crawl must go on. sunset is near, and here we go. Posting these pics, I see matt and his buddy at 3 dives. i go tell Janet of my huge discovery a few minutes ago, she just laughs. thats what I was telling you, I thought we saw them at 3 dives, she said. I never understood, I didnt see them, until now...

----------


## groove16

The crawl continues, we head up the cliffs, pass eddies debar, pass seastar lane, pass catcha, all the way to the lighthouse, ok sunset at the lighthouse.
Never been to the lighthouse, getting the camera ready. This is a big bus, are we gonna fit? we turn around, barely fit, and then pull back out and head back down the hill. Guess we are not stopping at the lighthouse, just turning around. 

Next Stop Sir D's Love Nest
this is another bar I had not every been to, and prob never would have stopped at.
It was a very cozy and romantic spot.
Sunset was near, here are the chosen pics.




pics from the bar of the crawlers




and a look over at the cliffs, from the bar...I think I just heard a big splash...



I decide to go check out the area outside the bar, over in that picture.

----------


## groove16

I get outside, and am joined by a couple of my new friends. We see a couple of local boys hanging by the picnic table in this pic


at this point of the day, The drinks, the vibe, the new friends, the subs, it has all led to a great time. Feeling very good right now, gotta keep it going. Lets have another.
while enjoying the snack, the boys from the table came over and asked if we would like to watch his friend jump from the cliff. sure, we said. will you tip me? all standing around decided to put in a buck or two, and the likkle dude jumped. A big cheer from the bar. likkle guys made a fistfull of dollars for a couple jumps.

another look, wait, did that shirt just move? nah, must to the susnset.


last pics of the sunset thru the trees


a crowd gathered to watch the likkle guys. they were all smiles. Janet was ready for a red stripe, so I voluteer to get it for her. I go to the love nest, now able to get around the corner and see it all, very cozy. I see Rina. Have u seen Larry, she asked? Yes, they are all outside, I got the beer, follow me. As we round the corner, this is what I see...


Janet 1st and Larry next, both take turns playing with this snake. AS Rina and I talk about, neither of these people would get near a snake on a regular occasion. Only in Jamaica...lol...



we party at this spot until after sunset...great memories...made with some great people...

----------


## gerryg123

Excellent report. Spent many late afternoons at Sir D, it's one of the best views open to the public in the whole Cliffs area.

Good report so far. Was the bus a bit rowdy by the end?

----------


## billndonna

Damn,November can't get here quick enough!!! Keep the pictures and report coming,your doing a great job!!

----------


## Katho

Really enjoying your report and photos!  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

hey gerryg123..thanks a bunch for the props. yes the bus was getting rowdy...

there were 3-4 canadian guys on the bus...2 of them really had some pipes, In between stops, they would start a popular reggae song, usually a marley song, and some would join in...towards the end, all were singing along. it was really something. lots of fun. It would be like, woot woot on one side of the bus, and a hell yeah, from the other side, a yee haw from the red necks, and a everytings IRIE, mon,  from the dread necks... A good time had by all. I will say that the pub crawl is something we will try to do on every reach...alot of excitement packed into one afternoon.

----------


## groove16

next stop..

Seastar...I am doing this pub crawl from a fuzzy memory. We took no notes from the crawl, so letting the pics jog the memory. Well, my camera and maybe the  camera operators  don't do very good after dark...hehehe. only one pic from seastar that was a little clear.

we have been to seastar several saturday nights, another can't miss for us in negril...well that is for another day.
We get to see the new renovations, very cool. we go to the bar, red stripe for janet, and a purple rain for me.  Mi likes the frozen drinks...I do my walk, over by the pool is usually my happy spot at seastar


Janet and I walk the property, checking out the villas. I see someone I recognize. It just so happens that the "Boardie Down" from the 1st stop of this crawl at MiYard, was staying here...Names have been ommitted to protect the ones involved. They invite us to their veranda  for a moment...this is the guy that gave up his seat for Janet when we first got on the bus. She is feeling much better, so they joined us at the bar for some fun. A bunch of cheers and whatever were heard as everyone discovered the boardie down had regrouped....We shared drinks, stories from the crawl, laughter, and etc... I order a frozen overproof drink (rum runner???) since this was the last stop. I could tell I had enough to drink, so finish up strong...I don't do much drinking when not on holiday, but I do enjoy my subs on a daily basis...Janet doesn't drink much at home either, and it always amazes me how many red stripes she consumes when we are on vacation, and still maintain her stuff...no subs for her ever, just the stripes and an occasional drink...anyway at this point we tried to count her stripes for the crawl, 1 at every stop, plus one at peewees, and an extra a 1 or 2 other stops. we think the 2nd one at seastar is number 10. wow, I am impressed. I can tell she is feeling good, but still maintaining herself...we figure that u just sweat some of it out...lol...

ok, lenbert is rounding us up, time to head back to legends...all aboard...

----------


## groove16

All loaded up, the bus gets rolling. shortly after we pull onto the road, we take a right down another lane.

We pull up in front of Bella Donna's...So this is the last stop....Damn I shouldn't have ordered that last drink, it is still almost full, and so am I...hehehe.

Only 2 pics, so I am not giving this place its proper review. But gonna try.  Here is what I remember. 

Nice pizza place. has a stage in the yard I think she has live entertainment in high season... she had us use the bathroom in one of the apartments...Janet said it was a nice 2 bedroom place, very spacious. 
nice size yard. remember its dark, so can only see a likkle. the 1st incident at Bella Donna that I remember was about the dog in the yard. Larry wanted to pet the dog, and asked and was told it was ok, doesn't bite...next thing you know, Larry and Lisa are running aroung the yard, trying to catch the dog. It would come right up to someone, and then, poof, off again...Larry let the dog off the chain so he could play with it. As soon as the dog got taste of freedom, it was on...finally after a likkle help from the party, we rounded up the dog, and all was fine. We all sat in the dining area, and found out we are gonna have some pizza. great, we like pizza, and need to soak up some of this alcohol..lol..Bella donna comes out to address the crowd...She had her heart broken, and had a song that the wrote about it...after some coaxing, she sang it for us...It is about the gigalo that broke her heart...you are just a gigalo, my friends told me you are a gigalo, and I say no. I ask you if u are a gigalo, and you say no, but you are a gigalo...all of this is directed at my buddy, two4today...he is the the object of her affection on this night....what a hoot, he caught a likkle ribbing for this the rest of his stay.
Then the canadian dudes started up, and before long the whole crawler crew were singing along, our own  likkle  canadian karaoke machine...lol...
The pizza was served, and it was very good...Janet loves her pizza, and she commented several times on how good it was....

cant remember much else about this stop, sorry, wanted to give each stop its proper review, but this is all I got.

----------


## groove16

Lenbert dropped us off at Legends. I am gonna recap the pub crawl, for those who dont wanna wade through all the pics and ramblings that I do.

This was the best day yet that Janet and I had with all of our runnings in Jamaica. The people made it what it was...I recommend this trip to anyone...anyone.

It gave us the chance to hit many pubs that we would have never hit, and that is great. 
It put us together with a bunch people, all from different parts of the world, different ages, etc, and all with one thing in common...fun
got to meet people, see places, enjoy views, taste samples of jamaican cuisine, drink and be merry, and was even able t take a dip in the sea.

a can't miss to all that visit, imo...

lets count the stops
1) MiYard
2) Swordfish
3) Jennys/C&D Country bar
4) No Limit Bar---
     with an unauthorized stop at peewees
5) Choices--with snack sampler
6) Xtabi
7) Sir D's Love Nest
8) Seastar
9) Bella Donnas--with some pizza

met some great people, Lenbert, Rob and Lisa, Rina and Larry, Jim and GiGi, Eric and Stephanie, NYCgirl and Gwen, Matt ELVIS and Austrailian buddy, 3-4 canadian singers, and I can't remember the names of the conn couple, the tampa couple, the other canadian couple, and I know I missed some...

we got picked up at our resort at about 230 and dropped back off at about 830

great day was had by me...did I say that before?

----------


## groove16

to finish off wednesday night, we get dropped off at legends, shower, and chill for a little while. we decide to walk to bourbon beach to see what wet and wild is all about.
It is about 10 oclock...could hear the music from our deck. DJ Alli is spinning the mix. We have our bubba keg filled with rum punch, share some with mi friends, since Janet and I have already had our fill for today. BB is giving away several pairs of tickets for the peter tosh tribute. On one set, the question was asked, several wrong answers were given by the same blonde girl...she really wanted those tickets, or she really wanted to flirt with alli...it was the latter...the next thing I know, Janet is walking on the stage....what...wait a minute...is that really Janet? the same Janet that would not get up and speak in front of family, much less on stage in front of strangers, what....stop the train...come on, now....now i hear, what artist was just signed today to play the andrew tosh show...Janets answer--Albarosie--Alba Rosie---who...who is albarosey....Alli says, you are correct, and gives Janet the tickets. the blonde girl was still on stage and janet said the appeared to b happy just being there..Here she comes back, I look to Dwight and Fast Car, who hang with us most nights, no we dont know what is going on, they say...when she gets back, she said some guy came up to her and told her the answer, I was sitting there enjoying the vibe and didnt even notice. turns out he is an artist, came by the table..I gave him some rum punch, and bought a cd from him for 500J. the tickets were 1000J each and we were going anyway...His name was ras marko, and the cd is not bad at all, have listened to it several times...Janet also met a canadian lady named Jane, Jane ahd a good buzz going this night...her boyfriend was a jamaican and a driver. he was very cool, shared some time with him tonight and also another occasion later in our reach..really liked kevin and jane...

called it a night at about 1100...very eventful day, and glad we decided to see what BB had to offer (got our tickets)..btw, no wet and wild due to lack of participants...small crowd.

----------


## groove16

guess it is time to continue the journey...this is thursday, sept 6th...It is our moving day..we move from legends to catcha...I'll get going in a few.

----------


## gerryg123

Legends to Catcha is a big step up ....

----------


## groove16

We get up on this beautiful morning. Our plans are to hang out on the beach til lunch, we love the beach, and know we will be missing it. We will check in at catcha bout 1 or so, hang out and then head to canoe for the webcast. we made plans yesterday to meet our new friends, rinakim and larry, two4today and gigi...friday, we had plans to chill at catcha, our 1st time there, and then do the 100 candle dinner at Ivans for our anniversary. We are not the type of people that would spend that much for a meal, but this is special. Janet does not know of the meal yet. Saturday was going to be a repeat of relaxing, checking out eddies debar, sexy rexy, and then the seastar party...sunday back to the beach...

Funny how plans change.

----------


## bjritz

I just love your sand gravity picture:

----------


## groove16

Thanks for all the feedback guys...


and I almost forgot, I saw Tina posted a response, I missed it earlier, girl if you are still reading this, Sorry I missed you.
Janet and I had fun with you, she said to tell you we meant to get back down to that end of the beach to try and find you, but you know how plans in Negril are...

----------


## groove16

We chill on the beach, Michael had Janets chairs and umbrella set up for her. While we chill, Michael has a deal with a hustler that was trying to haggle with a guest. a shouting match followed, with a couple of phrases exchanged that I had heard earlier that morning while at BB, (fastcar running off the same guy). It was something like bumclatt??? and a phrase like suc ya mudder???seemed to be some bad words.

Janet didnt eat lunch so I ate in the likkle tower at legends, where michael hangs on kuyaba side,  wasn't used while we were there, but it was my after dinner smoking tower. A few pics from the tower.




this guy came by every day selling do nuts, pastries, breads, etc
 

I walk over to BB to get our ride to Catcha, one last shot of the bar

----------


## JitterBug

legends umbrellas are lined up like sardines . . . is it always like that? . . . doesnt' appeal to me . . .

the rest of your report is great, love the pics . . . thanks.

----------


## groove16

yep, pretty much always like that. very small beach area, and had the most guests during the slow season, which is when we are there.
that is one of the reasons we walked to BB so much...Janet got her chairs set up on the end, so she had some room on one side...

----------


## groove16

This is the part of the trip that my wife is worried about. She is not sure what I am going to write, as she knows I will write what I FEEL, not sugar coat anything. Lets start off by saying that we are beach people, love the beach. We wanted to try the cliffs, found a great deal at catcha cuz of the construction, booked mid trip, so we could get back to the beach in case we didn't like it. We like the live music and the action on the beach. Nothing beats a walk on the beach first thing in the morning (a swim in the glass-like sea off the cliffs is a goood substitute, as I will soon find out)

 This post below, made from catcha mid trip, is what has Janet worried, lol,  



http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...-on-the-cliffs

keep in mind that we were in slow season, and I think there was 3 other couple there, 2 of those had motorcycles, and were always moving...(both named jimmy, led to a funny story) we NEVER saw anyone else at the bar, and a person here or there in pool, laying out etc...

----------


## booger

If you head back to the West End during a busier time you will see more action. I just got back yesterday and the West End was more like the Dead End. Most places we went we were the only travelers there. I found fun at each place though and am ready to kick some butt in dominoes. Looking forward to the rest of your report....

----------


## JitterBug

i'm with you groove, stayed at catcha, loved it, but am a beach person all the way . . . too isolating . . .

----------


## groove16

Right before we leave to go to Catcha, we meet Alli, who was the DJ last night who gave Janet the tickets. Janet does not recognize him (he had a bandana on last night)
He also said he plays in the west end gang and they are at bourbon beach tonight. We won't see you tonight, we are moving to the cliffs, we will see you next week.

we get to Catcha Falling Star about noon, but room not ready. We leave our bags at front desk, and go check out the place.

The first one to greet us after we get let in was Benny, the resident dog. Love the dogs. 

The first view of Catcha is breathtaking. It is like a movie setting, with all the flowers, and the sea background. I head down and take my first of so many pics.


this view is of --from left to right---our lunch table, jacuzzi, our spot(presently occupied by the 2 Jimmys)


Jimmy1 has been coming to Catcha for 14 years, and is staying 3 weeks. Jimmy2 is leaving 2morrow.
Me looking across the cove


the hot tub


floats to float away your troubles in this beautiful cove
Attachment 18249

----------


## groove16

we still haven't checked in, but I have to get in the wata....It is so beautiful, and calling my name. I jumped at Xtabi yesterday, but I had consumed several adult beverages, aka liquid courage. Today, like always, takes a second to build up the ability to jump.



several photos later


1st dip in THE COVE at catcha


now a little higher




the beaches party boat


one last jump


and the red stripe enjoying the view

----------


## groove16

we get checked in...Janet is in love with her veranda...
here are some views

----------


## groove16

I bet some of you catcha lovers can tell me which room I am in by the view from my veranda...



one more

----------


## groove16

we are always amazed at the "bed art" in Jamaica. This time it is a simple pile of flowers.

----------


## groove16

we get checked in, and walk to the store across the street. we need red stripe, a few juices for me, and wata. we get to the store and get the "no shirt, no service" deal.
I know I am not onthe beach now, as I didn't even think aboout the fact that I didn;t put a shirt on. Just got out of the wata, ya know. Janet waits while I run back and get a shirt. we got in and get our goods, and then stand in line. The store was crowded. 1st a young teenager jumps in line in front of this older jamaica woman, she said something, but the young lad started getting loud and she let him go...then the woman checked out. next it was my turn, with an older local man behind me. another guy (about 30) jumped in front of me, and put his things on the counter. I didnt say anything, I really wanted to, but it is ok. Well the guy behind me didnt think it was ok, and said so. a few words were exchanged, then the line jumper leaves his stuff and runs out of the store....young angry men, they need to slow down, the older guy says...very busy likkle store...janet was amazed at the local gentleman and his girlfriend were shopping for their supplies. He got a huge box full of goods, and they got on his motorcycle and drove off. she was amazed cuz the box was so big, and he had it balanced on the handle bars, dont even know how he could see...    

did a likkle more jumping and swimming and it is getting close to 4pm. We have to meet our friends at canoe at 5. Janet takes a while to get ready, so I walk while she showers. I try to walk to eddies debar, but didn't have my map, and was not sure how far it was. come to find out, I was about 100 yds away when I turned aroiund. walked back past catcha, and on to ricks. we stopped there on our 1st trip, it was almost empty, and we never went back. this time it was not empty...here are some pics.




lots of peeps




boat anchored outside of cove


tourist jumping


the famous ricks cafe diver


the beautiful cove at ricks cafe


I head back and Janet is close to ready. I jump in the shower, and we get a drink at Ivans bar before we head to Canoe...

----------


## booger

Rude boys do like to jump in on you and don't let them do it. It happened to me last week and the nice lady working the counter scolded him and made him wait his turn before I had a chance to say anything. The store can get busy at times and some times it is just you in there. I usually go in the am and have no issues most of the time.

----------


## groove16

yeah, booger, got a little crowded in that small store. but cant beat the easy access from catcha.

----------


## groove16

the journey continues...

we finally get to canoe bar. It is about 6pm, late as usual. Larry and Rina had given up on us, as well as two4today and gigi. At the pub crawl yesterday, Jim and gigi told us they were doing pelican bar on friday(tomorrow) and invited us. We were gonna talk about it tonight. Larry and Rina had already ordered 5 different appetizers, so we discussed things as we waited. Janet and I discussed this earlier and decided to give up our 100 candles (she loved the idea, but thought the excursion was a better way to spend the $$$. We will still eat at Ivans sat night and skip buffet at seastar, just go for party. we talked rinakim into the idea, and it was on. tried to call Jim, but no answer. left messages at seasplash, but he never returned my call...But then I remembered his driver, as it was also our driver, Kingsley. Gave Kingsley a call and it was all set.

A few pics from canoe.


me and my lovely bride


another beach dog gets fed, we usually have some dog food in our bag


the daily sunsets, best we got today



the appitizers...onion rings, fries (yummy), fritters, shrimp, and fish skewers, all very tasty


the two for one rum punches are beginning to take effect..

the crew enjoying the goods


Janet wanted this picture


the great kirby

----------


## gerryg123

Interesting photo. I wonder if Mick Jagger smokes subs?

----------


## groove16

everyone at canoe laughed when this guy stood up and Janet said "damn,, you're tall!!!"
Of course, she had to have a picture


we were planning to head back to catcha after this and chill at our new home, but....
Rina said something about the west end gang. I told her I met one of the band members. Not Tafari, eh?, No I think his name is alli...Well, West end gang is playing at her wedding, and she wants to here them play. well, it doesnt take much to talk us into going back to our home at the beach. we would show them the runnings, hehehe.

they had arrangements with tyrone, the popular driver on here, and he dropped us off at bourbon beach...
they have a bonfire going


we all order chicken, some eaten there, some taken home...
we listen to several songs, but call it a early night, big buzzes for all...



plus tomorrow is a big day...

we are getting picked up at 9am.
the plans are dropping off school supplys at a school in the hills
y.s.falls, and floyds pelican bar...

what a great trip!!!!

----------


## booger

Our first time to YS and Pelican was with Kingsley and we had a blast that day. Really looking forward to the details of your trip.

----------


## deanna

Very nice...thanks for sharing! :Wink:

----------


## Guirigay

Several comments I want to make Groove, right of the top - You put together a first class Trip Report.

Starting with the tower photos, and really as a commentary on a number of well taken photos throughout the TR, You have a tremendous eye and the obviously quick reflexes necessary to capture some of those magical Negril moments. Even Lucky Boys thank you...

I'm not the Catcha expert that some are but I'll go with Gemini I - that's the one closest to Star isn't it?

Great shots at Canoe, the close-up of you and Janet is a keeper for sure.

Night of 100 candles vs YS/Pelican??? Wow, hmmmmmm..... Well??? Two totally different things but both incredible. It sounds like you were happy with your choice but let's see...  :Smile:  More please...

----------


## Jim-Donna

Now I'm TIRED~~ WHEW you know how to PARTY~~ Hope to see you in Jamaica again!
Now I cannot wait to hear about Pellican Bar! Have you been befor?

----------


## Prism

Love the report Groove. Did the tall guy at Canoe say his name was Winston? He worked at Seasplash last year when Jim was there. He kind of got screwed over and went back to Kingston and I think he had a stroke or something like that a couple of months ago. If he is in Negril we are going in Nov and I sure would like to see him. He is good people.

----------


## Seveen

i like go with the flow vacations too! enjoying this so much 

thank you for sharing - i know a trip report is a labor of love!

----------


## Aud-A-Sea

Thank you so much for all the great pics and the great trip report.  You know you have been too Negril many times, when you can recognize just about every place.  We leave Friday for our 8th trip in 3 yrs.  We were just there 2 months ago.  But as all of you know..."once you go...you know!"

----------


## rinakim

Glad you got it right the last time Terry!  That beautiful man's name is Tafari  :Smile: 
I haven't been on the forum in ages, life kinda got in the way.
We absolutely loved our time with you and Janet and sure do hope that our paths cross again one day soon.
Your report is awesome!  Will get around to finishing mine one day .......

----------


## groove16

safari, tafari, whats the difference, lol....my long lost friend, whats up, rina?

hope I got some of this right, feel free to add to parts that you can remember...

our paths better cross, we are gonna try to do our next trip around you guys if at all possible...

don't be such a stranger...

hope all is getting well with your foot....

----------


## groove16

Thanks for all the comments, I have been busy as this is my busy season, open enrollment for medicare, only 7 week window....

Guirigay It is Gemini, don't remember if 1 or 2 and Janet is not home. It is the one closest to the gate, closet to tensing penn...
100 candles vs trip...well we had never been on an excursion, and prob would never do one on our own, (even though i know I would enjoy myself at the destination, 2-3 hour roadtrip wasn't appealing...I drive all day, every day, so spending time in a vehicle is NOT me, but with a group we get along with, now that sounds like a party....the way I figured it, we still made reservations for dinner for sat night, got to choose the table we wanted(since it is slow, carol said we could have any table we wanted, and the service would be like almost having our own, again since it so slow) We also love tha ambience of flickering of a candle in the wind, so we bring some of our own form home..(also has citronella for the pests) we put them in our red stripe bottles and burn them on our veranda. So we could have our own likkle 100, oops, 4 candle dinner at Ivans, hehehe....

Jim Donna---No, we had never been to Pelican Bar before, but so glad we did. Oneof those things you don't see everyday...only in jamaica....This is our only excursion in our 3 trips other than trip to schools to drop off supplies, and of course web cast at rhodes hall, if you call that a trip.

Thanks seveen, it is a labor of love...it is a way for us to re live our trip threw the pics...Janet cant wait to get home and see if we got any replies, and to see if I posted anything else...

Prism...we cant remember his name but winston does ring a bell...he seemed famaliar to canoe, I m sure kirby knows him. very nice guy, he and Janet shared a few laughs.

rina, where u at girl?

----------


## groove16

Janet said I forgot to mention that thursday night (last night in this trip report) was the night that we decided to venture out and check out the area around catcha.
we decide to walk to ltu and have a drink, but they are closing. we walk on past and get about 100 yards, it is dark, and looks deserted. we have our flashlights, not worried. The police pass by and then come to a stop. when we get up to the car, they start asking where we are going, etc. Just looking around. Well, it is not very safe for visitors to walk around at night, we suggest try checking it out in the daylight. So that ends our night on the town. another sign of the cliffs not for me...always a beer within walking distance on the beach...so we get back behind the gates at catcha and head to the room. after a likkle while, Janet goes to sleep, but I need a smoke, so I  check out the views at night...walking by the pool area from the hammock, the security guard startles me. He also suggests I check the place out in the morning so I wouldnt fall, or anything. I insist that I am fine, and gonna enjoy the view, and my smoke,  from right here. He finally leaves, I finish and head to bed. I know both the cops and the security were only looking out for me, but at that point I was getting aggrivated. I was far from drunk, very much in control of myself, and wanted to enjoy the amenities near my room.

dont get me wrong, both were very nice and were not causing problems, so I guess I am just saying that I was bored...I think if 3-4 folks were hanging at the bar while we were there, heck even 1-2, it would have been a different feel.

----------


## groove16

friday morning, today is the big day, our first official excursion. set the alarm last night for 7am, so we get up. seems like I just went to bed. I go on my rounds, take a few pics, and get Janets coffee, while she just sits on the deck.

a few pics from catcha

lighthouse


I like wind chimes, and Ivans has a few





Janet loves the coffee bar


wall separating catcha from tensing penn with doggie


pillar houses at tensing penn


room at catcha


several buds around the grounds at catch falling star

----------


## groove16

I have to take a break from this report. I will get back very soon, I promise. I have to go make a big fat PoBoy (stolen from Tizzy).
At this time, Georgia Bulldogs are losing to Kentucky in the 2nd half. If that doesnt get a response from ole Jim, guess he aint keeping up....lol.(at least I got the Atlanta Falcons)

----------


## Lady Jane

Whaaaaa? Come back..... loving this report.  :Cool:

----------


## groove16

ok, I am back...the dawgs prevail, all is good in the dawg nation, ha.

after coffee, I talk Janet into a quick dip in the pool before time to get ready. Kingsley will be here at 930. We swim for about 20 minutes, and I want to jump and swim in the beautiful blue sea. Janet says it is time for her to get ready, figures it is about 830....as I am swimming, I see her back in her favorite seat, with another cup of coffee, she loves her coffee. I get out as she is trying to tell me something. I got a few more minutes, she says. It is only 740. What???No way, yeah, she say, I double checked...so I have to go investigate. it is only 745...how can that be? after further review, I set the clock for 6am by mistake, so we were up extra early....lol...anyways, we shower, and of course, I shower last and I am ready way before my lovely wife...hehehe...I walk over to the store across the street to get a few things, extra batteries for the camera, snack, juice, dont know what...When I get back to the gate, Ian (the security guard at the gate) was talking with this lady..when he let me in, he told me that my friend was over there...I did not know the lady...You have me confused with someone else. no, he says, Kingsley called ans said she was meeting you here and to let her in. I never saw her before, and said as much. i walk toward my room, and say hello to the lady. as she is introducing herself, I hear the horn and Kingsley is here, with two4today larry, gigi and rina. come to find out, the lady was Doreen. She was Alfred Barretts widow. Alfred had been our driver for our first two trips and was very special to us. (Rest in Peace, my friend). I didnt know anything about this, but Kingsley knew Alfred was our driver. He was also Two4today's driver. Two4 and Gigi had been to alfreds house before and spent time with Doreen. He had requested to see her, so Kingsley set this up. How special a person my friend Jim is. He gave her a card, we all exchanged good wishes and it was time to go. Last chance for restrooms, so all got to see our room at catcha and use the facilities. I sneek away for a minute while we wait. As I come back, they are all almost in tears laughing so hard. That sets the pace for the day. Turns out, Larry and Janet locked Rina in our room and she couldn't figure out how to get out???wasn't that funny to me either. one of those,"you had to be there moments."

----------


## groove16

The Excursion continues, the crew's friendship is growing by the second, everyone getting to know each other better, cracking jokes, telling tales,just a whole lot of chattering...We go thru the roundabout, people oout and going about their daily routine, and I am on the bus headed to the falls. We head towards Sav la mar, and I tell Kingsley we need beer and Ice. I have a collapsable cooler. He says great, he needs gas. We stop bout half way to Sav, maybe a likkle closer ot Sav, the crew scatter out of the van, and here we are. Time to get the party started, and the pow wow begins. and is never ended, or so it seems...

Let me present to you
The Crew
Starring Larry, Rina, Myself, Jim, Gigi
not pictured..Janet and Kingsley



for those who know the area, shot of kfc sign next door and price of gas on 9/7/12.


they didnt have ice, so another stop down the road...we stop at a store in sav, load up with ice and off we go

----------


## groove16

Next stop on this adventure was a school. Jim and Gigi had quite a few supplies for the kids. We also had a few things and lots of candy to give away.
The school was in Whithorn or was called Whithorn, not exactly sure, memory likkle fuzzy after this trip, and no  notes, going by the pics...The kids love the attention. They love to have their pic taken, ...all want to pose and see themselves in the pics.

here are several pics of the kids, they are so adorable. 





Attachment 18572Attachment 18573

Attachment 18574Attachment 18575

Attachment 18576Attachment 18577Attachment 18578Attachment 18579

----------


## groove16

and then a few pics inthe yard before we leave the school

Attachment 18580

Attachment 18581

----------


## groove16

on towards YS Falls

the van is really smoking now, what a trip so far and we haven't even been anywhere.

not a whole lot of talking between the school and YS estates, everyone is is a mello mood, taking in the countryside in all its beauty.
everything is so green...the other thing that I read about but got to experience this trip was hte pot   holes in the road...kingsley must have known every one of them, as he was zigging and zagging, back and forth...

I don't know where we are, but someone neeeds a bathroom break. Jim also needs battteries foe his camera. I took care of that this morning,..

maybe someone can tell us where we are by the photos

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

kingsley at the bar drinking a wata



I needed a snack, so I tried a johnny cake, pretty good, and a piece of fish with these scotch bonnet??? peppers..
talk about light my fire, a likkle hot...

and I call these crack machines back home, cuz folks get so hooked on them



since I am talking about gambling, I saw some peeps playing the numbers in negril...they had a lotto that was one number..match the one number...

----------


## RockRobster

> Ok janet needs some advice, please...she got eaten alive....bites all over her legs...we had off with high deet, we had skintastic, I think it was more sand fleas vs mosquitos...advice all over the place, white rum, lime juice and salt, fresh aloe...what do you guys do to prevent the bites...i rarely used the repellant and they didn't really bother me...
> 
> anyway, I walk to the store to get some itch cream...pictures along the way


Use something with at least 40 percent DEET. You've got to reapply, esp. to your feet and ankles, when walking the beach because you get your feet and ankles wet, mon!

After you get bitten, try ammonia to desiccate the bite(or AfterBite, which is ammonia), then a steroid cream(hydrocortisone works OK, but if you have something stronger...mometasone furoate, for example, use it instead) to relieve the itching and swelling...DON'T SCRATCH. You don't want to get an infection on vacation, do you???

----------


## groove16

Janet will thank u for all the suggestions for the bug bites, rock robster...like the name...

and the warren zevon quote you have in your sig is appropriate for this forum, lol!!!!

----------


## groove16

The journey continues...

YS Estates raises and trains some champion racehorses, The track is in kingston, I think, but they train and graze here at YS Estates...saw several pastures of horses on the way in. Kingsley is full of info. 

These horses are not the skinny looking ones we see on the beach in Negril...these horses look strong...


we all pay, I think it was regular 15.00 but they charged us 10.00, due to the water level being a likkle high.
at this point, not quite sure what that means. saw signs in a few places, No Ganja Smoke on premises...who would do such a thing?

tractor pulling the carts to the falls


quick look at the natural pool and a couple flowers
 

look around the grounds

----------


## groove16

The wata level is high due the huge amounts of rain we have been getting every day, we are told. What?, no rain, we haven't seen any rain.
You will see, I am told again. 1st look at the wata level



the wata is also brown, not the normally clear wata we were expecting. I understand why, though. Look at it. 1st view of the falls.


you form human chains and walk across the falls. There is a deep hole below the higher level, where u jump into, which I did. Only one in my crowd to brave the high rushing wata today. you can see what I mean from these 2 pics.


above is the stairs to the different level of falls, and also to the zip line...
below is the amazing couple on the amazing holiday on an amazing island.

----------


## groove16

climb on up and see the rope swing, I have been using these all my life. Use to do tricks in my younger and smaller days, lol...
got to try this, so here goes. gotta wear gloves and a life jacket.


YIPPEE



get me out of this jacket
 

the zipline. no one in our group do it today


two4today by the pool, rest of crew, u can see it clouding up


pathway to the other pool, time to sneak off since I have to be a likkle discreet.


pavillions by the other pool



and THE BAG!!! Batteries going dead in the camera, so I am looking for them


couldnt find the batteries, left them at the room. they had them at the gift shop, along with some very cold red stripes.

----------


## groove16

We head back to the entrance as the rain comes pouring down. We decide to grab lunch to let it slack off a likkle. Basic snack bar food, not much to brag about.
but it helped pass time.
check out the rain and puddles 



the resturant


flowers


we have over an hour of this downpour

a look at the bar


and I guess these are bananas, 


the rain finally slacks up and we get on the road.

----------


## pretty40

Great report. A few more days and check in at Bourbon Beach!!

----------


## two4today

Great report Groove!  Missed the game Saturday, we had a yard sale ..... besides the Hogs did not play, no wait, they haven't played much at all this season, have they??? :Big Grin: 

Hey Georgia / Florida .... setting things up for a great game soon!

Give Janet a hug and tell her we both said hello!  Aw shucks, go ahead and hug yourself too!!! :Cool:

----------


## groove16

pretty I hope u enjoy Bourbon Beach as much as we did.

two4today....If u got a pic of "fire on the water," and maybe us leaving floyds, or should I say floyd leaving us, I need to add those when I get to the right spot...Georgia can't win the big one....barely held on with kentucky....still got the falcons though...missing you guys, and I guess I will hug all over myself right about now....group hug...love ya, bud....telll gigi we said hello, and hope she is feeling ok....

----------


## Jaherring

Nice trip report and pics!! Roll Tide!!! :Cool:

----------


## bjritz

Nice rain shots. Love the rain when it is warm and tropical.

----------


## iameless

Loving your report!  I haven't been on the board for awhile (in fact had to re-register this year!), and love hearing about new places that we haven't tried.
Pub Crawl sounds like a great idea!  We have attended many boardie meetings/webcasts and have met many people ion/off the board that I will always consider friends!
And like you, I have always wanted to spend more time on the cliffs - was thinking about splitting our trip, but might have to agree with you and stick with the beach again! 
Those stone decks and the instant snorkeling appeal to me - but we can always spend some days up there! 
We visited several times, got engaged at Riu Tropical Bay, then were married at Negril Gardens in 2003 and vowed to go back every year.  But life, family and other destinations got in the way.
Think we have made it back maybe 1/2 of the years with and without the kids and have always stayed at some place different!  Just started planning a surprise anniversary trip for the spring!
My husband whines almost weekly that we are never going to be able to go back!  This year, I just think we might!

Keep your report coming - we did YS Falls and the Pelican Bar on our one of last trips with the kids! Fun!

----------


## groove16

> Nice trip report and pics!! Roll Tide!!!


roll tide!!!!!what can I say about that...Alabama looking good...

----------


## groove16

> Loving your report!  I haven't been on the board for awhile (in fact had to re-register this year!), and love hearing about new places that we haven't tried.
> Pub Crawl sounds like a great idea!  We have attended many boardie meetings/webcasts and have met many people ion/off the board that I will always consider friends!
> And like you, I have always wanted to spend more time on the cliffs - was thinking about splitting our trip, but might have to agree with you and stick with the beach again! 
> Those stone decks and the instant snorkeling appeal to me - but we can always spend some days up there! 
> We visited several times, got engaged at Riu Tropical Bay, then were married at Negril Gardens in 2003 and vowed to go back every year.  But life, family and other destinations got in the way.
> Think we have made it back maybe 1/2 of the years with and without the kids and have always stayed at some place different!  Just started planning a surprise anniversary trip for the spring!
> My husband whines almost weekly that we are never going to be able to go back!  This year, I just think we might!
> 
> Keep your report coming - we did YS Falls and the Pelican Bar on our one of last trips with the kids! Fun!


You guys sound alot like us....

----------


## groove16

> Nice rain shots. Love the rain when it is warm and tropical.


I also enjoy the tropical showers...gives us another way to sit back and enjoy things that we don't really notice at home....always to busy to sit back and relax, witht he every day hustle...

----------


## irieworld

Tosh and Jagger back in the day. That photo Janet wanted of Marley Tosh and Jagger remind me of this clip--they are in the studio in JA doing Walk and Don't Look Back.

----------


## groove16

great video, irieworld...thanks for adding...

----------


## groove16

finally got rid of that counter, trying to plan for another one...Negril is so addicting...Just heard from our friends, boardies Rinakim and larry. they are getting married in negril in November. so wish we could be there...open enrollment season in medicare is my busy season, just cant break away during that time.

but will be there is spirit...best wishes to our friends....

----------


## groove16

The journey continues...

the rain finally lets up enough and we get on the road.  After a little while, we pass shrimp country signs, and see the ladys selling the pepper shrimp on the side of the road.
Of course, Janet had read about these on the fabulous trip reports of the boardies that did this excursion and took the time to write about it. I want to thank you guys, because of these reports, janet and i pulled the trigger and joined two4today on this journey. we tell kinsley we want to try some of these so he pulls into a little market on the side of the road.  again maybe someone can tell me where we are by the pics, because I have no idea...shrimp country....


across the street


and munchie alert...this case of food was full when we drove up
before we left, all that was left in the case was a couple of fish
we bought out all the festival(my favorite) fritters, yammy and dumpling
and of course several bags of pepper shrimp

----------


## groove16

Back on the road. We get to black river and get to the boat dock. I guess that is what we will call it. we are in the middle of this likkle neighborhood, with a couple of boats, around this SMALL dock, looking rather shaky. 

getting in the boat


backing away from the dock


look close and u can see a pic of aligator on the dock




going under the bridge in black river


pass the ships and out to sea


our boat capt


janet


and groove

----------


## groove16

first sighting of floyds pelican bar


getting closer

and closer

I guess this is the storage tower


close up shot of pelican bar


the deck


pic from the bar of shed and boat taxi


the boys playing dominos
 

the bar

----------


## Clarity

I've really been enjoying your trip report and beautiful pictures! 
This update really brought back a lot of good memories from our trip to Pelican Bar in April. I wish I could go back tomorrow!
Please keep these great updates coming!

----------


## groove16

Floyds Pelican Bar is something that everyone should put on their bucket list. It is something different, thats for sure.
Floyd has no electricity, so he charges batteries to run some light and music...the boys catch lunch and supper...he brings ice and beer for the patrons.
It is a great way to top off an already marvelous afternoon.

pic of the deck, with the water taxis in the background




pic of bar from deck


everyone sells their crafts


look back at the bar from the  deck


can u see the stingray? this is the only thing that has janet a likkle worried. she dont like sea critters...but she was able to get over her fear with a likkle coaxing from rina.

----------


## groove16

we have a few sessions, have a few drinks, and have many laughs...our crew
jim AND gigi


larry


and the lovely Janet and lovely Rina


the 3 boardies
groove, rinakim, two4today


the lurkers
larry, gigi, and taking pic lurker leigh(janet)


everyone looking in the water, finally figure out that a domino was dropped
all looking for it




another proof on how clear the wata is...you can drop a whte domino in the water andit lays on the white sandy bottom for several minutes before someone finally sees it from above the water in the bar. emrgency avoided, game goes on.

----------


## groove16

It actually started cooling off, and clouding up.


one of the captains retrieves his boat and takes his group back


I get ready to take a pic of floyd and lose my camera batteries, so no more pics today....

the rain comes in as the capt gets a call from kingsley. he says he needs to get going and we tell him we will leave when it slacks up a bit.

It has set in for awhile. several locals still here, one other boat of 2 couples and our group. we gather in an indian style circle and enjoy the peace offerings that are present. after several and then a couiple more, there are moments of silence. we are all dazed and confused. and laughing. the local boys are having their own sessions and are laughing and talking..in my own zone, I keep hearing several bits and pieces of different conversations. almost too paralyzed to move, just sitting there, when I keep hearing the locals talking about worms, really the only work i could make out was worsm, WORMS, worms....minutes later larry shouts out that he sees the worms, well, that set it off, uncontrollable laughter for about 30 minutes. as i was saying that I heard them talking about it over there and pointed, Janet said something about it being like hearing voices, No one knew what the other was talking about and then suddenly something very stupid was very funny...I KNOW, YOU HAD TO BE THERE, BECASUE THE ONES THAT WERE THERE COULD NOT FIGURE OUT WHAT WAS SO FUNNY. I mean, tears down your face, side hurting, cant catch your breath, laughter....

the rain lets off a bit, FIRE on the WATER, someone yells.  the sunset was a big bright orange ball of fire, setting into the water, slowly getting lowere and lower until the water finally swallows it up and puts it out. Hope that discription paints a picture, cuz I had no camera...two4 and rina, i need you here....kingsley calls agian, so it is time to head back...I am still in a daze and next thing I notice, we are the only one left in the bar. I mean the only ones..the one boat the was left had all the local boys and floyd, about 12-15 deep, and was floating away. so whats up, where is our boat? I'll send someone back for you, he says...OK floyd, we will close and lock up, Jim and I tell him. then our boat comes from around the back, but it was cool for a second, thinking we were the only ones there.


Rina and larry had already enjoyed this trip, but she said they left from the beach, not the river. lots closer for the boat ride.
but it all added to the experience. A likkle rain hitting us in the face, it was getting cooler. we finally get back to black river, and 
get to the dock. unloading was harder than loading becasue it was dark.  everyone safely off. Janet needs to use restroom and change to dry clothes.
we are in the middle of a neighborhood, the capt takes her to a bar with a restroom around the corner. in a minute he comes back alone. I am eating a sub, waiting, and watching the runnings. a female dog in heat, 2 dominant males and a couple smaller males all wanting a turn...2 dominant dogs fight each other and take turns, and fight again. the woman runs out and yealls and throws something at them while all the men laugh...while the 2 big dogs run awya, the 2 smaller dogs try to get their turn, smallest dog beat down again, woman repeats the throw and the men laugh. I am now looking for janet, no sign of her, dont know where she went and dont see the capt. It is very dark.
Rina rounds the corner, we ready, and i tell her i am looking for janet. we start down the street and then janet appears, so all is good.

loaded and ready to go, kingsley tells us he is running late, and is going to go a likkle faster than normal. all ok with that?
ok, herre we go...don't know what time we left, how far we went, how long it took, but we went fast.
we were dodging potholes, cars, scooters, dogs, thought we clipped about 5-6 things, but narrowing missed...I noticed kingley grab his handle, we call it the oh **** handle, and then i knew it was on...the driver holding on, you know we are in for it...I was buzzing, no one was talking, and the next thing I knew, they are waking me up, "To the cliff or beach first" to the cliffs, please, to the cliffs....hehehe...i got to use the restroom...

we arrive safely and all need a beer...we have a quick nightcap, and  make plans to see each other tomorrow at the seastar party...

everyone leaves, janet and I go take a shower, head to Ivans, noone at the bar, have a drink and enjoy the view....we heard rob and lisa were here a likkle earlier looking for us, and had just left. we hear a likkle music in the street.
tonight is the night of the aubie party at ltu, so we thought we might meet some friends...nope, not one person, no noise from seastar, very very quiet....

head back to catch and just enjoy the site.it is very quiet as well, a likkle spooky...

enuff for now....we had a great trip today,,,,

----------


## groove16

> I've really been enjoying your trip report and beautiful pictures! 
> This update really brought back a lot of good memories from our trip to Pelican Bar in April. I wish I could go back tomorrow!
> Please keep these great updates coming!


thanks, clarity, my writing style pales in comparison to yours, but I enjoy reliving the memories...you and markus do a 1st class report...trying to get our dates so we can meet up with the turtles as well, maybe new years or april...

----------


## bjritz

Very funny.



> the oh **** handle


Nice pics of the bar, looks so inviting. On my list!
Like yer style groove.

----------


## two4today

Grove, I checked our photo's and nope no sunset picture from Pelican bar ... sorry bro!

On another note, your Dogs poured in on the Rebels ... was thinking about ya brother! :Big Grin:

----------


## sbeth

Great report!

----------


## groove16

yeah, jim, I was between the hedges yesterday as we put together a good 2nd half..gotta get by auburn to get a chance at the sec championship...


worms.....LOL....

thanks sbeth and bj....

----------


## groove16

the journey continues

saturday morning the power goes out at about 5 am...I go back to sleep for a minute, but am up at about 530am because I am getting stuffy. I go out on the deck. It is still dark, but it is cool out here, so I grab a half eaten sub, and lay on Janets lounger on the deck. I nap until I hear the workers for the new addition stirring around. It is about 7am. I have light now, so walk around catcha, taking a few pictures.

sign at Ivans


the flag at ricks



jacuzzi by the sea



the beautiful cove



dining area



the hammock by the sea



jetski going by 



the coffee station is set up, and the coffee is hot. but no other electricity at this point. I get Janet a cup but she is still sleeping.
I take a walk to check out the area, it is early and I figured it would not be much going on, which I was correct. A few taxis picking up people going to work.
walk to debar and back, dont see a lot of anything, but everything is so green and a very peaceful walk...when I get back, the a/c is working and Janet is up. I grap her a couple cups of coffee and get the party started...

----------


## groove16

we head to enjoy all that catcha has to offer....take pics of us using most of the ammenities. I'll let the pics tell the story.

----------


## groove16

more pics from sat morn at catcha falling star

the outdoor shower


first janet then later groove in the jacuzzi





the hammock



view towards ricks cafe and lighthouse

----------


## groove16

It is time for lunch...I was checking our the negril message board on the laptop at the resturant at ivans. I saw a post from Living the Dream. He needed the shoe sizes of some people at sharks, which was just down the road from catcha. So our plans for the day are to eat lunch at sharks and dinner at Ivans, before meeting our friends at the Saturday party at seastar tonight. We walk to Sharks, and get the shoe info, but he is not cooking yet. come back about 4pm, he says.

pic of shark and family

 



we walk on down to eddies debar and grill to try to get some jerk to take back to eat.

flower on the way



no one at the bar, eddie is gone to town, come back later, we are told
as we are gettting ready to walk back, jimmy and carol, jimmy and barbara, show up on their motorcycles.
they get around, they are the only other people we have encountered at catcha, but they are like a moving target...





change of plans again...eat lunch at Ivans. We have the jerk fish sandwich, which was VERY good. We also had the hamburger. Nothing special about the hamburger, It wasn't bad, but I'm not as big a fan of the beef in Jamaica. i do alot of grilling back home, the little bit of beef I have tried in Jamaica always leaves me disappointed. We also confirm our reservations for dinner with Carol, who is SO VERY HELPFUL, she tried to make us feel like family. No problem, she says, it is slow and you can have your choice of tables. We like our choice so no changes. So the "groove's 4 candle" romantic dinner at Ivans is on for tonight...530, just befoe sunset...

problem is, it is about 130 now and by the time we finish lunch, it is about 2pm. that's ok, we can have drinks, view the sunset and order the meal a little later. Then head to seastar.

----------


## groove16

getting ready to watch my atlanta falcons play dallas cowboys on sunday night football for all who like football.

so gonna finish up quickly.

I jump a bit, then head back to room to prepare some subs...I have been going hard for a few days now, and since it is so quiet around here, I am gonna take a nap under the umbrella beside the sea...NAP, WTF is going on in my mind, I know I am bored if I am thinking about a nap...LOL....anyways, preparing enuff subs for a day is a task in itself....a labor of love, so to speak...

head back to the spot where janet is getting her rays, and I see a familiar looking person, walking away from me, looking for something. Is that Larry? can't be, they are headed to catcha on sunday, when we leave. But it is Larry, I call out to him but he doesn't hear me. I catch up with him. He was looking for us.He and Rina had just checked in. Somehow Janet got the dates wrong and they are here today for the rest of their stay. tomorrow is our moving day, so we will get to finally see how catchas vibe is with someone to party with.

Rina is a diver, but was a likkle reluctant to just jump...so with a likkle encouragement from me, we start off on many jumps together during the rest of our times together.

the wild thing



the water is actually a likkle ruff today, 
getting ready




and here we go

----------


## groove16

I am a  very happy camper. We now have someone to enjoy  catcha with. Larry has some reggae mix cd's that he just had recorded...he was getting a likke antsy because their wasn't a cd player in his room, but within minutes, one showed up, and we listened to reggar and enjoyed ouselves...Larry, like janet,  had also been eaten up by bugs. So we gave him some aloe plant that we had bought while on the beach...

change of plans again...since we ate so late, we are gonna cancel our Ivans plans, and come back later in the week and visit Larry and Rina and eat supper then. We are just gonna eat at seastar...We are head to room to get ready for seastar...got a few of the sunset, but it was cloudy, so we are glad we are coming back next week for a sunset...

from our veranda







a couple more







a look at Ivans



a look at me before we head out




ok gotta go... falcons just missed field goal, dallas winning 3-0, gotta go put on some falcon gear...be back to finish the seastar party in a few..

----------


## Baloo ji

Fantastic trip report and pics.Keep going into denial but you guys"Make,a me Jamaica crazy" gotta get back sometime. Respect.

----------


## groove16

> Fantastic trip report and pics.Keep going into denial but you guys"Make,a me Jamaica crazy" gotta get back sometime. Respect.


thanks for the reply....we are trying not to think about it cuz thats all we would do...dream about the next trip..

----------


## groove16

on to the saturday night seastar party....

i don't have many pics that came out...camera doesnt do well with night shots...

this was probably our 5th or 6th seastar saturday night and this was the best yet...

thinking of it has this tune stuck in my head, heard only how stephen west would sing it...

Seastar, live in negril....Seastar, up on west end....I know the words are wrong, who ever gets the words rights...

oh boy, stephen is jumping up and down, yippee....

anyways, Terry, janet, rina, and larry all walk to seastar from catcha...It is already busy, and the band is just taking the stage.
we hook up with two4today and gigi, along with several other boardies we have met...a short list...jimmy and carol, jimmy and barbara, rina and larry, jim and gigi, eric and stephanie, rob and lisa, nycgirl and gwen

we also see carl ricketts, the artist...this man gets around, have seen him many times on this trip...carl dances with several of the ladies tonight...

the buffet was very good, fresh, no complaints from anyone at our table...the bar was hopping, the band was jamming, the pool area was smoking, lol, the drummers were banging, the dancers were popping their hips....it was a blast..Janet doesnt dance, so I don't get to dance much, but everyone was really getting with it.  I decided to have a couple of drinks, liked the purple reign that I tried a few days ago, so I ordered a couple of them...then a couple overproof rum runners, and I was feeling great...they started playing HOT, HOT, HOT...chris started passing our white papaer towels and everyone started swinging over their heads and going crazy...my cue to join in...several songs later, I was drenched....we did the conga line, I don't know what all we did, but it was fantastic....

here are a few pics

rina and larry


two4today



janet and gigi



lisa and rina---cha cha cha



hot, hot, hot





that would be me in the hat



everyone knows cris, owner of seastar on left
that is my girl rina with her hands in the air, "and da stay there", and da stay der"...all we do is win, baby...lol


Rina sure loves to have fun...she was dancing pretty much from start to finish...you go, girl...

we close the place down....we also say goodbye to two4today and gigi, who are leaving monday morning, so we wont see them again...

almost forgot, we had a special guest singer...stephen west sister, melinda, sang a couple sets...she was an entertainer from a cruise ship, and chris let her sing to us...and she could sing....really enjoy her act...

thats all for now...more when I get some time...

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hey groove if you wanna here that Seastar song, just go to their website you can play it there.

----------


## groove16

after a long week at work, this site is so refreshing.....

----------


## heater

What a sweet picture.

----------


## heater

more please...

----------


## HuskerJohn

Wow!  We've got to get back to YS Falls this February.  It's be 15 years since our one and only trip there.  The grounds look a lot more developed and the falls just as beautiful.  We've been to the Pelican a few time but never in a rain storm or at Sundown.  Kool!  Thanks for the report.  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

thanks to all who are keeping up....I have been busy, busy, busy....one day a week at this pace...


anyway the saga continues.

sunday is moving day for us...we leave catcha and head back to the beach...

we have made a few comments about being anxious to get back to the beach...but today, we feel a little different..because of the company of rina and larry, we dont feel so isolated up here on the cliffs...someone to jump with, to drink and eat with, to swim and talk to....

I am up before the rest, walk to store to get minutes for our phone, but too early...everyting slow on sunday, I am told...

Janet gets her coffee, and we head out to the pool/sea area...rina is already in our spot....Larry sleeps in...

Rina does a lot of snorkling...



a little incident that really scared me....rina out snorkleing, and famous vincent out picking up his fares for the day...



vincent seems to be getting close to rina, so I start yelling. his passengers hear and then spot her...they get vincents attention and he steers around her...

pic of our cove



I like to jump



yeehaw



the beautiful blue wata



and again the blue....

----------


## groove16

Janet takes a few pics of things around the yard at catcha

sign



table overlooking the sea



lighthouse



look at ricks



banana shout next door



the rooms at catcha



sign to ivans

----------


## groove16

We planned on leaving at check out and just leave our bags at the desk at legends and hit the beach...we missed it so...

But 11 was already here and we were not ready to go...we packed and took our bags to the front desk...since we were checking out, rina wanted our room..they were in the room beside the road...she also loves sitting on the veranda and felt out of place in the one she was in...so she arranged to take over after we left...we took oour last minute things to rinas room and did a hour or so of hanging with our friend...still no sign of larry...


our cabin



view from our veranda



our friend ben



is this a turtle sighting? and what is up with the nutcrackers?



last couple of jumps





it is now after 1pm, and i tell janet that they prob dont have our room ready anyway, we'll go in a likkle while...so i go from bored and hating the cliffs, cant wait to get to the beach, and now I am putting it off as long as I can.  I call our driver at about 2. we say bye to our friends, larry gets up to join us...security guard Ian helps us get everything together and watches as we say our goodbyes...we all have tickets to the andrew tosh show tommorrow night so we will meet up early and head to bourbon beach...

----------


## groove16

Our review of catcha falling star

we are simple folks...this is the most beautiful grounds we have stayed on...carol was great, made us feel at home, offered to get anything we needed...

I love cliff jumping....Janet really loves the peace and privacy of the place...I think if it were not for me, she would be at home here, but she knows I get bored easily...

all that being said, without rina and larry there, we couldn't wait to get back to the beach...One of those "love to visit, just cant live there" type of things. with a likkle company, it was a very different experience....I can promise that if we were there when it was full, when the bar was hopping, when things were open within walking distance, I would have a better time...but we are still beach people...next reach, we may try a couple more days on the cliffs, don't ever see us giving up the beach, though...

----------


## groove16

we get back to legends and check into room 307...room 307 has the coldest a/c that I have had in all our stays on the island....we put up our bags, and head to dining for late lunch...I walk in the area with a big WE'RE BACK and we are greeted with big smiles and hugs...they seemed genuine about being happy to see us...I hit the sand and Janet sits at the bar and does her thing...I walk to sunset on the beach and back, fist bumps to all the area hustlers, who have decided not to even waste their time on us anymore....I always have some type of bag with me on my walks, with dog treats and candy, so I make friends easily...I usually have a couple of dogs that walk with me, this afternoon, it was redbull who joined me...

sunday is webcast at seasplash, which is where gigi and two4today were staying, so we decided to check it out. maybe we could catch our friends on their last day...
our driver takes us there and I take a few pics on the way to the bar area..







arriving at the pool area, no webcast



normas kitchen



jacuzzi



janet worked hard to get this bird





and a sunset behind the clouds

----------


## groove16

I stand out side of what I think is Jims room, he invited us last night but we told him we would prob be tired from moving...didnt want to knock on someone elses door by mistake, so I let out a PIG SOOUEY, and I knew if a Hawg was within hearing distance, he would come arunnin'....and he did...lol...he came to the door, and we went inside to visiti for a minute. didnt want to intrude on the lovely couple and their last night in paradise, so we told them of the webcast idea...we were informed no sunday webcast for a couple of weeks now...oops, didnt know...we share a few things and then we tell them we want to see the sunset, as an excuse to leave them alone...but jim insists on joining us, so we all go to the pool area, and have a few two for ones, rum punchs, red stripes, and anything else we can get our fingers on....Jim orders lobster dinner for himself and jerk chicken for gigi form the guy next door...he is bragging on how good the place was....I take a few pics while we trade bs stories...



colorful vendor



normas sign



eco sand



look down the beach. we rarely get to this end



boats in the sunset

----------


## groove16

we stay until the sun sets.....we say our goodbyes...it is very sad, as we know our day of departure is also coming up rapidly....

several stages of tonights sunset

----------


## CherryNorth49

Loving all the pictures!  I'm thinking I may do some jumping off from the cliffs Catcha, but I am not sure I will get quite that high!  If I we were talking skiing, I would be looking for the bunny hill.  I hope there is a cliff equivalent...

----------


## marley9808

There are plenty of different heights at Catcha, which makes it a great place to jump because you can start at the bunny jump and work your way up if you feel so inclined!

----------


## leigh

I'm gonna finish up Sunday since my husband is so busy.  Please bear with me.  I have been a lurker for years but have never posted.  We get back from Sea Splash to Legends and clean up a bit for dinner.  We almost walked to Sea Splash but our friend insisted on driving us.  Said it was too far to walk and let me tell you I'm glad he did.  It seemed to be a long haul from Legends.  We had a really good dinner.  Momma was off and there was a male cooking.  Don't know his name since that was the only night I saw him.  After dinner, I sat at the bar for a while which was my normal routine.  Who knows where Terry was?  He likes to stay on the constant move and I am more laid back.  

I met a lot of nice people at Legends during our stay.  I had some issues communicating with the Italians but we did our best and they were very nice.  Tonight I met Chocolate and Sassy from Brooklyn.  They were staying at Samsara but had dinner at Legends and were going to do some partying on the beach tonight.  I told them we were walking down to Bourbon Beach and to come with us but they said they would be down later.  They wanted to have some more drinks first.  They mentioned the concert the following night and we told them our friend at BB had the tickets and they could buy them from him.  We actually sent several people to our friend to buy tickets.  

We got down to BB and not much going on.  It was movie night so all quiet and not a lot of people there.  We were told everyone was at the local party at the park toward the roundabout tonight.   We were sitting at a table talking with some of our friends that work at BB and here come Chocolate and Sassy.  We were discussing the VIP tickets with them.  I won tickets earlier but we had upgraded those to VIP so I wanted C & S to have VIP too so they would be on the balcony with us.  We had to get Chris
(the bartender ) involved as they wanted to know what type liquor was included with the VIP pass.  I drink beer so I was not concerned.  Chocolate was none too happy (and let everyone know it) that top shelf liquor was not included but after some persuading they said they would purchase the VIP passes.  We all hung out for a while and C & S wanted to go to the local party but not by themselves.  One of our friends from BB quickly volunteered to take them.  We were invited too but I had been drinking all day and didn't think I could handle anything else.  We said goodbye and I told them I would definitely see them tomorrow at the concert.  I told our friend to take good care of them and he said he would.  

Terry helped me back to Legends.  I think it was 11:00pm.  That's early for me on vacation.  I think he went back out and hung out on the beach in front of Legends.  I was asleep by 11:05pm.  

I've read here that some people don't care for Legends but we had an incredible experience there.  The food was good and everyone there knew us by name and were so very nice to use.  We did stay there for 9 nights total.  They have quite an extensive drink menu included with the AI but not frozen drinks.  Only frozen drinks included are strawberry daiquiris and pina coladas since they are already made per a drink machine.  

It probably doesn't hurt either that I had an entire suitcase (48 lbs to be exact) of items to give away.  We like to take care of the people that take care of us.  I know a lot of people would say to buy the items in Negril to help the economy but I am a shopper.  Throughout the year when I find items on sale or clearance I buy them, bring them home and throw them in a big box and when it is time for our vacation I usually have too much to even fit in our bags.  I probably couldn't get 1/8 of the stuff there for the same price I pay for it here.  

When we got back from this last trip in Sept., Terry told me to not even think about starting to buy stuff because we were not taking that much stuff again.  It was too much trouble he said and it took lugging an extra suitcase with us.  We had been home about a month and I walked in the door with 4 bags of toys and said "I know you are going to killl me but I couldn't resist."  I showed him the receipt.  The stuff was 90% off.  I started laughing when he said "Do they have anymore?"  It makes me happy and makes my vacation more enjoyable to see what joy these small items bring to some people.  I had mostly small toys (I always buy the lightest items) and candy but also some small perfume sample bottles, lotions, body sprays etc.  Coloring books/crayons are always a big hit too.  I didn't have room to take regular size coloring books so I ordered 75 coloring books (very small) and small packs of crayons this last time.  We did tip also but I have found that these gifts are so very much appreciated.

----------


## kaycee

_It probably doesn't hurt either that I had an entire suitcase (48 lbs to be exact) of items to give away.  We like to take care of the people that take care of us.  I know a lot of people would say to buy the items in Negril to help the economy but I am a shopper.  Throughout the year when I find items on sale or clearance I buy them, bring them home and throw them in a big box and when it is time for our vacation I usually have too much to even fit in our bags.  I probably couldn't get 1/8 of the stuff there for the same price I pay for it here.  

_



Makes me smile to hear of people doing great things! :Smile:

----------


## groove16

I'll do another installment after the falcons game...the andrew tosh, mighty diamonds, sizzla show at bourbon beach

Janet made her first ever post...I'm surprised...I told you she was shy....


Yes Cherry, there are many different levels, as Marley mentioned...build your courage up as the day goes on...

Kaycee, part of her pleasure, (and mine also...ssshhh, don't tell anyone) is seeing the smiles on the likkle ones faces...Janet does get a likkle carried away sometimes, and I have to reel her back in, but it is all good...sweetest woman in the world...btw we love us some savannah....have had several great trips down I-16.....river street on st. pattys week used to be crazy....

back in a few.

----------


## kaycee

> I'll do another installment after the falcons game...the andrew tosh, mighty diamonds, sizzla show at bourbon beach
> 
> Janet made her first ever post...I'm surprised...I told you she was shy....
> 
> 
> Yes Cherry, there are many different levels, as Marley mentioned...build your courage up as the day goes on...
> 
> Kaycee, part of her pleasure, (and mine also...ssshhh, don't tell anyone) is seeing the smiles on the likkle ones faces...Janet does get a likkle carried away sometimes, and I have to reel her back in, but it is all good...sweetest woman in the world...btw we love us some savannah....have had several great trips down I-16.....river street on st. pattys week used to be crazy....
> 
> back in a few.


Nothing wrong with that :Smile:  Nice to see a fellow Georgian on board! Savannah gets crazier each year around St. Patricks.

----------


## groove16

Monday is an uneventful day....back at home on the beach, today was Janets day to let sand gravity take over. I walk the normal beach walk, a good ways both sides of legends. Michael sets Janet up with her spot on the end, all is good...we have to pace ourselves on drinks today, we know it is gonna be a long night at the concert.

beach musician



a few photos of the sites at legends, though I could understand a word they were saying...











a couple water taxis



Janet likes the dreads, i think this guy told me he was from germany

----------


## groove16

big concert tonight



stage is empty except for this guy



Janet had been looking for him all week, we liked his sound on our last reach
He played with Stephen at Seastar, as well as on the beach back then
1st sighting this trip...Gary Cooper



sign near momma flos where I met patrick, a older guy drumming up boat business...we talked several times during my last few days....will look him up again...



look up the beach

 

theres our neat row of chairs...hehehe...dont get out of line...hehehe

just kididng, it wasnt too bad...michael set us up each morning..janet on the end

----------


## groove16

we walk to sheilds to give our friend maureen the gifts Janet brought her

 a few more people on stage



swim up bar, nice happy hour



view from the pool



our friend maureen



these cottages look neat next door





I love all the views thru the trees you can get in Negril...



and our friends from all our trips, coco and shield







we always have treats for the kids and the dogs, today coco and shield are happy

----------


## groove16

our walk back to legends





our friends place....Ann has been doing her business behing the stage for many years





getting alittle more crowded on stage

----------


## groove16

we lounge until about 530, and head in for a shower....our veranda....





Rina and Larry call at about 600 and say that they are here at Legends.

We decide to eat here, have a few drinks, subs, food, drinks, subs, until time to head to the show...

----------


## kaycee

I want to stay at Ansells, but I haven't seen too many reviews on it. Looks like a nice place though.

----------


## gerryg123

Ansells seems like one of those places where if two or three guys key workers are there, it could be great. But if not, there is that "unknown" factor .....

----------


## groove16

I agree with u gerryg123, I am unsure of the security, looks like very easy access to the hustlers, or anyone else....the security next door at shields said he thought it would be a safe place to stay, and he reports any unusual activity....I didnt ask who he reported it too...

love the look of the place...easy access to the beauty of the beach..

----------


## leigh

Went down to dining room and ate with Larry and Rina.  We all then went back to show them our room.  They were amazed how cold our air was.  

We walk down to BB about 8 pm.  We knew it was early but didn't realize how early.  I don't even know if they were ready for us on the VIP balcony.  At any big concert the VIP is the way to go as you have access to the balcony and all u can drink.  The first couple hours included various local artists performing half of 2 or 3 raps of their own music.  All the big name artists were in the rooms at BB getting ready and were on the balcony as well.    

Both Terry and I have fuzzy memories of the night.  We even forgot we had our camera with us as we have 1 picture of the night.  Larry took some pictures so if Rina finishes her report you can see some them.  

I spent a lot of time at the bar upstairs and could have gotten some great pictures.  I was introduced to several band members but can't remember all of them.  

Chocolate and I were at the bar admiring a mans hat and his red beard.  We hung out with him for a while.  He found us as amusing as we found his hat.  I had no idea who he was but then he was on stage performing.  It was Lee "Scratch" Perry.  

I talked to Frankie Aird (trumpet player) for a while.  We met Frankie on our first visit to Negril and see him every visit.  Frankie looked really good and I told him so.  

Met Gary Cooper, some of the Mighty Diamonds hung out with us also.  

After what seemed like forever, the headliners began to play.  I think Rob and Lisa left around 2am.  Not sure when Andrew Tosh took the stage.  No sign of Sizzla yet.  
At around 3:30am Larry and Rina were ready to head back to the cliffs and since they had left things in our room we decided to head back with them.  Still no sign of Sizzla.

We all staggered back to the room, gather their things and walk them back to the road to get a taxi.  We could hear the crowd and the announcement that Sizzla was taking the stage so put Larry and Rina in a taxi and head back over to see Sizzla.  It is now past 4am and I think we may be the only tourists left there.  We stay for a couple songs and decide we can hear it from our room so decide to call it a night.   

At some point during the night Kevin came around and passed out candles to everyone.  We lit the candles and had a moment of silence.  It was a very cool tribute with hundreds of people holding up candles.  (Only wish I had a picture, Hope Larry has one)

Concert overall was good what i remember of it.

----------


## groove16

looks like Janet is planning another trip, looking at the last week in April thru 1st week in may to celebrate my 50th bday.  just another excuse to go to Negril...

will try and finish the last few days of this report, so i can figure out how to store it somewhere....

----------


## groove16

the monday night concert was pretty wild....if u ever go to a big show in negril, and want to be alert for the headliner, take a long nap before and don't arrive until late.

I can't remember what has already been written, and I know I ramble alot, but this report getting old, so I will post several pics and maybe a comment or two about some of them...

Tuesday morning we were up about 830, breakfast, and had to catch shuttle to Samsara at 10am. Samsara is Legends sister location, and we had never been there, so lets take advantege of the shuttle...We explore, eat lunch, use the pool, whcih is one of the deepest I have used in Negril.....here are some pics





I think these loungers and personal canopys are cool.



daybeds for the much needed nap



sea side dining area



couple views of the sea and ladder to climb out

----------


## groove16

here are pics of the stilt houses...dont think they have a/c, but I think they would be nice to stay in if they did...we think we need a/c....

Attachment 21976

Attachment 21977

Attachment 21978

the other rooms

Attachment 21979

the shallow wading/lounging pool...chairs in the water

Attachment 21980

Attachment 21981

Attachment 21982

Attachment 21983

Attachment 21984

----------


## groove16

and the pool...I have been in about 10-15 pools in my 3 trips to Negril. This one has the deepest part of all of the ones that I have used.

view from bar
Attachment 21985

----------


## two4today

Bout time you wrap this up !! LOL  Heading back in April for the big 50, eh?  Congrats my bro! :Cool:

----------


## groove16

massage room in background



and the massage room

----------


## groove16

redo of the stilt houses...dont know what happened







the regular rooms

----------


## groove16

the wading/lounging pool











we catch our ride back to legends at 4pm

a look up west end rd from samsara



and across the street is Ciao Jamaica Italian food, hear it is pretty good, although we didnt try it

----------


## groove16

after the late night on Monday, we had a chill day on Tuesday...got back to legends, walked the area, Jamaica vs USA on the tube at Bourbon Beach, with a large crowd watching. 

bourbon beach jerk menu and pit





our two new favorite locals, from bourbon staff

dwight on left, and seymore "fast car" on right




we sit at the bar at legends until about 10 and I sit on the veranda until about 11pm...
this is the earliest night for me since we arrived on the rock....

----------


## wpyogi

Fast car looks familiar.  I think he may have wandered over to Kuyaba one night and introduced himself while we were watching the sunset...

----------


## Patricia

Did you happen to try the ribs @ Bourbon Beach?

Love the SamSara pics, our "home away from home"

----------


## leigh

> Fast car looks familiar.  I think he may have wandered over to Kuyaba one night and introduced himself while we were watching the sunset...


yep, I bet that was him....he loves to talk to people, and is always on the move....Janet asked him why they call him fast car, does he drive fast,? No, he said, my family say that I move around a lot, I am here, then I AM there, i am back over here again, just like a fast car, so i am fast car....

----------


## leigh

> Did you happen to try the ribs @ Bourbon Beach?
> 
> Love the SamSara pics, our "home away from home"


didnt try the ribs, but a buddy did, said they were great...did the chicken a couple of times and the burger....very satisfied...

we like samsara as well...didn t stay there but used the facilities a couple of time, have another day from there coming up in the report.

I see u are about a week away from Negril....awesome...enjoy

----------


## leigh

ooops, just noticed I am logged in under Janets name....

----------


## leigh

> Bout time you wrap this up !! LOL  Heading back in April for the big 50, eh?  Congrats my bro!


Jim, my friend, this is groove, and wish yall could join us....i remember this is your year to take your son for graduation, I think....miss u and gigi....

----------


## groove16

the trip continues...

wednesday i wake at 630...let janet sleep

I prepare a couple subs, walk to wild parrot by road...like the looks of that place..on the list of places to try....

I walk the beach back.. Rooms on the Beach is also on the list, so I finally pull out my camera...



pool at rooms



beach and sign at rooms





and I love this picture of the shadow

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks!  Rooms looks nice!

----------


## groove16

I walk back to Legends, i'll take u along with a few pics....

one of the nite spots...

 

setting up the crafts



before everything gets set up





walk by this place and it is open



as mentioned earlier, Garrieth reid is a rasta we met on our 1st trip...he is known as rasta rise and shine and sells mosaic art in his shop..
he tells me today is his birth day...sept 12...His daughter is in town for his bday and he is happy..

----------


## groove16

ooopps

nights spot and crafts pics didnt come out as planned

----------


## groove16

our 1st home in negril





this guy walks and plants flowers on the beach each morning





a few beach walkers
1st is cash money and his dog red bull

----------


## groove16

Get Janet settled and walk again...decide to walk to town for what I thought would be the last time...

pics of the journey

bridge and river shots









views of sea from town

----------


## groove16

one love drive sign



seaview sports bar



american pie



fast car and dwight getting snacks at the chinaman store



can i super size that please?

----------


## groove16

pics of the local parks







bench buried in sand



sea views





broken jet ski buried in sand



last pic of shields

----------


## groove16

back at legends







patty man in background



birds at kuyaba

----------


## Jaherring

Great photos!

----------


## jamaicarob

nice pics, soon come

----------


## groove16

thanks guys....

----------


## groove16

after my 2 walks, I am ready to chill...not for long...Janet got a call from rina and larry and we are to meet them back in town to shop for souveniors...since I had just returned from my walks, I called fast car and he gave us a ride...larry met a guy who gave them some good deals, and also offered free rides if you bought stuff from his store...his name is Mike and he has a shop at the sunshine plaza...you get a free drink for entering and shopping and then he will give u a lift home, or come pick u up at your hotel...call him at 876 857 4644...shop is called sun and sand...we bought some red stripes for 90J at the hi lo in the plaza....it stormed pretty hard and we got caught up in it....after shopping rina and larry got mike to take them back to catcha, so went upstairs and looked around...I got a bite from a local joint called fergies..will do this again next reach....lunch box 300 J, bout 6 options, brown stew pork, and chicken...very tasty and cheap....cheap enuff to lure me in, even though we had all inclusive back at legends....after rain died down, we walked back...

a few pics of our trip

rina and larry waitiing for us



post office



walking after rain



american pie



ice cream truck



spruce up jamaica

----------


## STRIPER

What's this American pie place again?

----------


## kaycee

your pics make me miss negril even more!

----------


## Stoners6

Excellent post, great pics, very informative, thanx.

----------


## redstripeinhand

Man, I'm cross-eyed after looking at all your great pics, stories, and other posts.  I will be waking up in Negril next week. Come soon.

----------


## groove16

man, a cou[ple of you are gonna be there in less than a week.....so jealous.....soon come...post some pics when yall get back...please

----------


## Patricia

> man, a cou[ple of you are gonna be there in less than a week.....so jealous.....soon come...post some pics when yall get back...please


Will do.....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I know dwight, fast car and Cash money!

----------


## groove16

these photos of the sunset have me stumped....I took these in the order that I am posting them, don't understand the orange sky in some and not the others....
It was cloudy that night and I think the sun was darting back and forth behind the clouds, and they were taken from different angles but posted in order that they came off my camera. maybe one of you experts can give me an answer...

oh well,  here goes....all on wed night sept 12th....
from legends....













you can barely see them, but that is Danny from Chicago (I called him chicago, he called me georgia the whole time) He is staying in the room right above me...those 3 girls are part of an orphanage that he built or helped build in st ana....same girls in photo above, as the mystery of the photos still confusing me...lol...

----------


## groove16

wednesday night was scheduled as wet and wild night, but again not enuff people for the event, so it was dj alli....dj alli plays in the west end gang, among other musical things...tonight I asked  him make me a couple of cds...I picked them up from him on thursday...he made me six....a couple were favorites right off the bat, with some of the more popular songs, but now my favorites are some of the songs that I never heard...we listened to them a couple times a week...when I do the cooking for the night, I am jamming to the music and almost drift off into my own little world...Janet will walk in and just laugh, bringing back to reality....

my attire for the evening had Janet ragging me all night...U llook like a typical tourist...well, it was the end of our 2 week stay, we were only going to our home at bourbon beach, and most of my stuff was used....I dont care anyway.....well, several drinks and subs later, I was very touristy looking, especailly since there werent many people there and most were locals....towards end of night, we are swaying the a good beat, and fast car, dwight, mario, patrick and I cant remember the other couple that were all partying with us at our table, well for some reason, I just thought it was time to take off my tourist shirt and start spinning it around my head and really getting into the music, they are all dying and rolling on the table laughing so hard....my wife still laughs when we see the shirt in my closet or something...you had to be there, but oh so funny...the guys kept laughing about it for 20-30 minutes, until we finally had to call it a night....

guess my batteries are running low after 2 weeks off partying....

only pic of the night

----------


## groove16

thursday morning 

today is our last full day, we will be flying out tomorrow...

we are meeting larry and rina at samsara at 2pm....
Janet has a massage scheduled and larry might be getting one...they had never been to samsara and wanted to check it out...also gives us one last chance to hang with my new friends...

alwys looking for new places that we might stay at, I check out bar b barn. It is right down from Bourbon beach ...It is closed at the time, but I cut thru and take a couple of pics...herre are 3 of them







look down the beach



the infamous feet view



Carl ricketts is everywhere, finally caught Janet sitting still



I go take several photos from water looking back at the beach, come back and dry off, then go to the room to prepare a sub and get some dog treats as beach dog had arrived...I hear a knock on the door, and it was Janet...Carl had made a sale, and she was asking if it was ok....let me back track...we bought a couple of paintings on other trips and are running out of room to put things...the last on has not even been framed or displayed...so we made a pact not to buy any stuff this year....so, anyway, she caved in....but wanted me to negotiate the price...she liked 2 of them and had touble choosing, so I made a better deal for both...so I caved too...lol....

----------


## groove16

legends from the water view



jamaica tamboo from water



kuyaba boat, i have several pics of this boat prettymuch every day as it is part of the breathtaking view down 7 mile beach



closing in on the sale



bourbon beach from the water

----------


## groove16

beach dog 1



beach dog 2



and you don't see these every day back in the flint river

----------


## groove16

we get fast car to take us to samsara....

Janet gets here massage...she has had several massages in our trips to Jamaica, and says this was the best ever....

larry and rina join us



blue cave castle and the rainbow



taking a pic of larry taking a pic,hehehe



the bag of stuff that we drag with us everywhere we go



rina and me in the wata



ready to jump



me and nester...nesters family own the samsara and legends property



one more  last dive 



rina and nester join me for the last dive..

----------


## groove16

and the last sunset, taken from samsara on thursday night at different intervals









a couple of boats pass by

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

Our last night was spent at, .....of course, bourbon beach listening to the west end gang....

----------


## groove16

pics of the people we met and who made our trip great...we will at least try to say hello to these folks on our next reach...we always make new friends, cuz we've stayed someplace different each stay, but try to drop in on the old ones as well....

chris--bartender at bourbon beach



dwight 





my brother, fast car





mario, does eyebrows, face cleansing, Janet can tell you the list of things he said he would pamper you with, anything to make a dollar
he is very athletic, saw him swim almost every day and do a few backflips from a standstill....just jumped and flipped...



shaba, with all his funny sunglasses,hardest working man at bourbon beach






since these were all people from around bourbon beach, 
I am gonna mention some other special peeps, just for my own use

cash money and his dog red bull
patrick and his dog bella (she had 7 puppies while we were there, he showed us the pics)
jeremy (janet made friends with this young guy, gave him some snacks...coouple days later Mario had shaved Jeremys head, he came up to Janet and she didnt recognize            him...he laughed and laughed...you had to be there)
our longtime friend ann
bourbon beach security Jack
young daytime bartender everton
dj ali c
craig---long dreads--was at bb everyday, on his laptop, facebooking and whatever
kevin---turning bb around, lots of great shows lately...

----------


## groove16

fruit lady





previous shown artist carl ricketts



alot of you must know the one and only Culture
I have had a conversation or two with him on every trip to Negril...





others that I have to mention

Maureen and Janice, security Stewie, and dogs coco and sheild
all from Sheilds

Octavious artist and gary lifeguard at Negril Beach Club Condos

rasta Jimmy by nbcc
rasta tony at errols, although we couldnt find him this reach
rasta rise and shine--garrieth reid
patrick---the respectful guy I met near mama flos between bb and grand pineapple...
bushman

----------


## groove16

pics from our peeps at legends

Jennifer



andrea



Terry and Iesha



jennifer andrea shanna and janet





shanna



momma getting some wata

----------


## groove16

paul, the resturant and bar manager, one of the nicest guys we met



paul janet michelle





and michael...we love Michael...he went out of his way to greet us every day by name....he did quite a few things above and beyond what we expected of him to make sure we were taken care of....he kept the hagglers away, and was very business like when doing his job....deep down a very good dude....

----------


## Patricia

Now, I REALLY can't wait to see my SamSara/Legends pals....soon come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## groove16

I know you are gonna enjoy your trip...bet u cant focus on anything else right now....

----------


## wpyogi

Oh yeah, I got the fever bad now after those updates.  Thank you!

----------


## djntam

Well done, great report and pics... I am an old softball addict as well, use to travel to Georgia from WI to play in the Flag City Shootout years ago!

----------


## groove16

I played in EVERY flag city shootout....who did you play for back then?

----------


## kaycee

loving this report and pics. Its good to see pics of people you met while there :Smile:

----------


## Lizardbeth

Great Report and pics, thanks!!

----------


## Craig123

I've been crawling this board off and on for the past 5 years or more. I can't remember anyone posting so many pictures of the Jamaican people and relating things about them. What a f*&%@ing awesome thread!!! 

The beach and water are lovely. The weather is devine and the food is great but for many (all?), it's the wonderful people who create that "Jamaican vibe". You can't find that vibe anywhere else in the world. Once you go, you know.

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## bjritz

Your Samsara sunset pictures are wonderful. Took me right there. The ones with the big cloud have great composition.
Super trip report. You had fun and thanks for sharing your joy.

----------


## djntam

Went to FCS for 10 years straight, played mostly "D" ball, one year played "B" and another Super "B", seemed like we played all over GA... Atlanta, Macon, Milledgeville, and Wrightsville one year when it rained really hard. Best year was '93 when we finished 7th of 141 in D at Softball Country Club. Remember beating Pops10 in first game and after the game hearing people talking about the team from WI, LOL! 

One of the milestones was meeting Ray DeMarini in Macon, he interviewed our coach and some players for his TV show, then spent some time hanging out and autographed our team bus! Also met Gerald Perry one time at Hooters... Lots of great softball memories in GA!

And again, yours is one of the better trip reports I've read in awhile... Cheers!

----------


## groove16

flag city was so big it was played in several towns all across georgia...from 89 thru about 2005, it class c and d started on thurs night for the local teams and started fri at about 7 friday night and depending on where u were, straight thru until sunday....in 95, they quit letting out of state in the flag city unless you played b or above...btw, did you have super B, super c, etc..in wis...I think that was a georgia made up deal....the softball country club was about hour and half from us, we played there in the big tourneys, couple times a year...they had the 3 levels of fields, upper, clubhouse in the middle, and then the lower set...I remember finishing on the lower fields late at night, and them telling us, they are waiting for you at the top, you were wore out by the time you climbed the hill...they tore down the scc in 99 and built apartments...softball has gradually declined in georgia since... 

I remember that tourney in 93, and I remember that team from wis...we took 13th, and was a round away from playing yall when we lost out...this was our best fcs showing at that point in our softball life....our scheduled gametime friday night was 2am, and it was behind, of course, and we started about 4am, won that game and had to play at 11am against a team from orlando named bennigans and they kicked our arse.....we batttled back and played several sat night and a couple sunday morning before we lost out, we played 9 games that weekend...I mentioned this to my brother last night, he also remembers yall, we got beat out by a team called white knights, a very scraggly looking bunch, dont know how they kept winning, and they went on to take fifth...we watched a couple of rounds before we drove home...

small world....

we had a few battles with pops 10 back then, think they wore purple...one of the hated north ga teams lol.....

we played in the class b worlds in 2001 in minn and in 2002 in mich...only 2 times I flew to play...felt like a big shot with my buddys strolling thru the airport, batbag in one hand, clothes back in the other...

those were the days....

----------


## groove16

I forgot where I was..I thought I was on serious softball message board for a minute...sorry..


well I guess this is my trip report...a good report went to a great report with a likkle softball talk...imo...lol

----------


## groove16

thanks guys for all the replies....didnt mean to drag this out so long, took a break at for the holidays and then it was hard to get back on it....Now I have one last half a day to report and it is over....I dont want it to end, since we have 3 months until we get back....for all that followed, hope you enjoyed....get to the last day in a few...

----------


## djntam

Yea,I had heard SCC was long gone, too bad, was one of the better places I ever played... And I think it was '93 when we played in five different states including WI, IL, IA, GA, and OH. 

Always thought it would be fun to get a softball tourney going in Jamaica, but as hard as it was for us to stay sober for games in GA, imagine doing it in JA!

Cheers!

----------


## groove16

hey dj, just to rub it in a bit, got a call last night from some friends who need me to pitch, heading to play in a 5 game guarantee 1 pitch tourney today....

was gonna do bp today, this is better...

----------


## groove16

today is friday, sept 14th 2012, and we have to leave Negril today...what a buzzkill, but have to get back to reality...

I get up at 6am, do my morning stroll, I get Janet some coffee and she gets out at about 730..

Michael already has her chair set up by itself, 

while I am enjoying watching the beach get itself ready for another day, I reflect on the trip we had, all the good times and all the friends that we will miss.

the locals are setting up, getting ready for the chance to help a tourist with their vacation needs, lol, 

I guess life in negril will go on business as usual without us here, and it will still be here waiting for us when we return....

as I am sitting here, a local which I had not seen before, came strolling down the beach, you could tell he was selling something...remember this is about 7am, so not many people out yet, he stops at tamboo, and yells about his "clearance sale"....2 for 1 buds...he pulled out a handfull of big long buds and right out in the open, announcing his sale....he stopped at legends and showed one guy, heard him clear this time...clearance sell, new crop coming in...everything 2 for 1...the guy said no thanks, and salesman moved on to me...before I could say anything, Michael sent him away...he got to kuyaba, and these 2 guys were setting up their chairs, just got in last night, they told the salesman....he pulled out the clearance items, the guys asked how much, the said 40.00 a bud, but u get 2 for 1, lol....(It was a 5 dollar value at the most) about this time, the security from kuyaba walked over the break up the transaction...the guys paid what was asked and got what was offered...as the salesman walked away smiling, the customer looked to his buddy and said "see, i told you ...I told you we wouldn't have trouble finding it...You better believe me..." so both customer and salesman were happy.....I've seen many higgglers seeling the goods, but not out in the open like that...another only in negril moment....

while sitting on the beach, beachdog comes and joins me...





last few shots down the beach, again the kuyaba boat in my pic





michael setting up the chairs, you can see janets set up to the side with our stuff

----------


## groove16

alot of times while we chill at legends, Janet will sit at the bar and socialize with the bartenders...I will sit in the upstairs perch, and people watch while I enjoy a smoke...

here are the pics from my last session there....

----------


## Jaherring

Thanks for sharing the photos!! I am going to be at Kuyaba in a couple weeks. Their beach looks nice.

----------


## djntam

We like to sit on the upper deck at Boat Bar, have a smoke, and just chill...

----------


## Biggs of the week

Don't forget the Boat Bar has live music every Friday 2-6 p.m. Good time.

----------


## Jaherring

The Boat Bar is a blast!

----------


## groove16

well, i will be trying out the boatbar in april....

----------


## groove16

we had not given away all of the candy and dog treats that we brought, so one last walk down to Bourbon Beach....we gave dog treats  to cash money for red bull, and patrick for bella....

Ann and her group







one last look at bourbon beach

----------


## groove16

one last swim before it is time to change

legends from the wata













2 shots of kuyaba

----------


## groove16

I have a few drinks every day, but usually dont get hammered drunk, I enjoy a good fruit smoothie to go along with my sub about as much or more than a beer or drink...but today was not like that...the bar opened at 10, and i dont know how many I had from 10-1230 when kingsley picked us up, but it was many...I was getting them 2 at the time, and they were going down good...my plan was to get a good buzz and sleep on the plane....well I flew right on by the buzz stage and ended up on the drunk stage, lol....more on that in a minute...

as we were changing and packing, Janet made so many trips back to the bar for my drinks, to give Paul our leftover candles, to give michael our likkle radio, more drink, etc..she was asked by some folks about why she was running around so, and after tellling them we were leaving, they give us the   AHHH, Im so sorry, you know the routine...

last couple shots before the ride





and my drink of choice from legends



all inclusive at legends had 2 frozen choices, from a pre mixed machine, pina cola and strawberry daquri...like a slushie and then she would add the alcohol...every once in awhile, when no other guests were around, they would make me a dirty banana or whatever I wanted, but this was quick and easy...she would mix them and add a splash of blue caruco(sure i didnt spell correctly) then add as much rum as I wanted...

----------


## gerryg123

Awesome report. Excellent details. Good photos, too. Clap clap clap ....

----------


## Jaherring

Great report and photos!

----------


## Lido Lover

I have loved following along with your trip report.  You both sound like a blast and I hope one day our paths cross.  Thank you for all of the great pics.  Hubby and I are heading back in May. Cannot wait :Big Grin:

----------


## limeex2

great pictures and writing. got to go to Negril twice last year and this brought back many memories. Now I went and got a job, and am not sure when I can go back, so i will live out my dreams here on th e forum through the eyes of others. I Was at Samsara back in the 80's and got to see Ziggy Marley there. with many other great performers. So much of the beach is gone compared to back then. There was a lot more room and Bloody bay was deserted.  Thanks !!

----------


## Lady Jane

What a terrific report. Great photos and good stories. Thank you so much

----------


## groove16

thanks for all the replies and props....checking this board daily and doing this report keeps taking me back to negril....

----------


## groove16

like alll good things, this report is coming to an end....lol....

Kingsley called last night to confirm our departure time and suggested 1230 pickup, which would give us plenty of time...well, he was there waiting on us, and we lost track of time...by the time we were on the road it was 1pm, 30 minutes behind schedule...

Janet said, we are late..kingsley "No problem, mon, I get u there on time" 
Janet told him to drive fast, we know you can drive....

As previouslu mentioned, I had several to drink and was....pretty buzzed....and told Janet to handle things before we got started, which was ok by her...

So we settled in the back seats, and off we went...

here are the thoughts that Janet and I put on paper while we waited for our ride at the atl airport....

I had 2 last prepared subs for the ride, one of which I couldnt eat, let me continue...

well, we are passing everyone, beep, beep, effing beep...around every carner another beep, beep.. like in get the eff out of the way, we are coming thru...
everything ok, we are making up time...janet, roll up your window a minute, cant get the lighter to work...holding onto the "oh ****" handle with one hand, my half finished last drink between my legs and my lighter in the other hand, yippee....beep, beeep....lol...
I am thinking all of these thoughts to myself, muttering a few to janet, thinking...oh boy, this is so deja vue, is is all coming back to me...same "oh ****" handle, same feeling, hand going numb I am gripping the handle so tight...I shout out, "Janet, this is the same seat I was in on the trip home from pelican bar...she  said, casually, I know, baby...you just sit back and relax...and just laughed at me...buzzing along...beep, beep...

then I get to my sub and finish my last drink...thinking to myself....hhmmmm where are we? we have been going forever...buzz...Oh, I see a sign...Lances Bay...oh I remember that...I think that is near Sandy Bay..cool...we are making up some time...I say to Janet.."we are already in Lances Bay, good" 

then we get to lucea...lucea..what, I thought we were already thru lucea..."we r just getting to lucea?" 
whats taking so long, kingslea? "I  going as fast as I can, Mon" was his reply..and another sit back and enjoy your sub, from my wife and guardian for the day...

oh yeah, my sub...I need to finish these subs...so I get back in the mode and regroup...just past lucea and we are gonna b late...thats ok, if the plane leaves, Im going back to negril....kingsley take your time, mi friend, who cares if we are late...

I drift off into deep thoughts again...beep, beep....barely miss a dog, 2 kids, 3 goats, and 4 locals on bikes...beep, eefffing, beep.....damn, we just misssed that dude on the moped, gonna close my eyes for a minute...i hear kingsley say look at something, so I open my eyes and look, dont know what he said, don't see anything interesteing...I ask kingsley how much further to sandy bay? he jsut laughed...we are in montego bay, mon...what???really???I missed all that....

thats my story...thought it was funny, so I thought it would be a good way to help finish this report...

----------


## Jaherring

Good job!

----------


## groove16



----------


## rinakim

Ahhhhhhhhhh, Terry!
Was able to read the whole thing today.  What an awesome report.  It brought back so many great memories.  I have yet to finish my report and somehow or another doubt that it is going to happen.  I need to take notes ..... without notes I have nothing!
The times that we spent with you guys was absolutely amazing and know that we love you both so much.
I have no pics of the Fire on the Water ...... for whatever reason that day I had decided to  join in on the partaking of the subs and was not able to get off the bench to get up and take a picture  :Big Grin: 
I remember everyone yelling it out and wondering what the heck they were talking about, but my body was paralyzed.
The funniest memory of that day is you and Two4 yelling out to Floyd that you guys would look after the place and not to worry as they floated away in their boat ...... that and the worms!

We are so looking forward to catching up with you guys again in April!

----------


## groove16

rina,  you are so right....we were packing our stuff and the next thing I know, I look up to see that us boardies were the only ones left at the pelican bar...floyd and his crew were just floating away....so they were really waiting for us to leave so they could go.....I didnt think they were all in that one boat...lol....SO FREAKIN FUNNY!!!!!

see yall soon....

janet booked the first leg last night and we may have a surprise for the last leg...she needs to confirm something with you before we decide...

----------


## two4today

Worms .... toooooo funny!!!   :Confused: 

Working on another trip ... soon come!

----------


## rinakim

two4 ....... you going to make it for the Boardie Bash????

----------


## two4today

unfortunately not going to make that

----------


## groove16

hey jim, I saw where ark had a decent recruitng class,guess the new coach went back to his old stomping grounds in south florida to steal a couple recruits..

----------


## groove16

i just read a post that brought up a memory that happened to us at the mobay airport on the way home...we were boarding the plane, already past the counter, going up the runway tunnel entering the plane...I was leading, janet a step behind me...she was stopped by the lady at a random check, I guess...they ran the rag, swab, whatever. over her carryon...then they detained her....I turned to go check it out and they stopped me and told me to board the palne...I refused and said Im not going anywhere w/o my wife...after a minute of exchanges, I was allowed to stand right there, with in sight, but not close enuff to hear....I could see them question her, seach the bag, run the wipe over it agian, call someone else over, and they discuss it a moment...now the look on Janets face was a look of concern...I am worried that they smelled an old molded sub ingredient or something...well finally they let her go.....she said they detected nitro glycerine on her bag...they asked her several questions, about medicines and other things, we are still not sure what that was all about...the bag had never been used prior to this trip....anything like this happened to anyone?

----------


## Jim-Donna

Groove,
What a labor of love. Thank-you for taking the time to post all the wonderful 
Pictures. Your writing was a pleasure to read. You should be called "Fast car" LOL
Looking forward to crossing paths.
TY,TY,Ty

----------


## groove16

i dont what it is about negril that makes us do these reports...I am not normally sharing my info with the world...I don't even have facebook...but I cant wait to take more pics, and do the next report...thanks for the comment...makes it more worth while, if someone else appreciates it....

see ya soon

----------


## TizzyATX

Groove, I'm just coming across this....finding all kinds of reports today that  Imanaged to graze right past. IREad the first two pages and now it's time to clock out.  confused by the mixed feelings that I'm now having about leaving work LOL, but be sure I'm reading every page of this tomorrow morning.  It's gonna be a long one while I wait to catch a plane (not to negril, but still excited).  You are gonna get me through it!! HA

Can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Hey Groove 16!  Cool reporting mon'  We will be back in paradise on Saturday the 16th. Our 9th time to Negril.  QUESTION  for ya??  Have you heard of the book "WALK GOOD" Travels to Negril Jamaica by Roland Reimer ???  I think you could write a book! Anyhoo, check out this book at amazon.com  Trust me , it's a good book!  Respect. One Love. Rock'n'roll farmer + Wife

----------


## groove16

thanks farmer...my wife is getting me that book...I think the author posts his trip report on here...

you and you r wife have a happy trip...keep smilin, mon,...it'll make em wonder what u are up to...

----------


## groove16

and tizzy, my girl, we will see  you in april....looking forward to it....you know how us april babies do it, hehehe....

----------


## groove16

trying to test my ticker...

----------


## rastalady

Awesome pictures and report. I laughed out loud many times. thank you so much. I go in 38 days and counting.  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

bumping this up so my uncle can find it....

----------


## Huahine

The Best most awesome trip report I have ever read!!  Been going to JA since 1992!!! I must check out Legends!!  Bless!

----------


## KidRick

This was like an unearthed treasure!  Absolutely stunning pics and laid back story telling.  If our paths cross in late April, it will make my trip!  You do tolerate Yankees right?  :Wink:

----------


## groove16

i tolerate anyone with similar interests as myself...lol

----------


## rinakim

> This was like an unearthed treasure!  Absolutely stunning pics and laid back story telling.  If our paths cross in late April, it will make my trip!  You do tolerate Yankees right?


I made Groove an honarary Canadian, so he tolerates everybody and everything  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kchristopher

Groove:  in post # 277, is this Ann probably in her 50s, and hangs near the BarBBarn - in front of a guest house owned by Dennis?  I used to stay with him in the 90s, and am heading back this fall....trying to see who is still there.  She used to hang with another lady and they braided hair, gave massages, etc.  Played dominoes a lot.

Looks like you are a Dawg fan...me too.  Live in Jefferson, GA.

----------


## groove16

OOOHHH  CANADA!!!!!   that's all I know of our anthem...lol....

----------


## groove16

> Groove:  is this Ann probably in her 50s, and hangs near the BarBBarn - in front of a guest house owned by Dennis?  I used to stay with him in the 90s, and am heading back this fall....trying to see who is still there.  She used to hang with another lady and they braided hair, gave massages, etc.  Played dominoes a lot.
> 
> Looks like you are a Dawg fan...me too.  Live in Jefferson, GA.


Yes, that is the Ann we know..still does massages, sells souvenoirs, has a couple of regulars that hangs on that "corner" with her....in the same location, in front of the guest house, by bar b barn 

GOOOOO DAWGS!!!!!

----------


## kchristopher

Cool..I look forward to seeing her.  You going back this year?  We are going on Sept. 28...hope to be down there in time to watch the LSU game.

----------


## KidRick

> i tolerate anyone with similar interests as myself...lol


- Love it !

Football, Softball, Taking good care of the pups, JAMAICA, Footlong Subs, Tunes, Meeting Great People...  Oh Yes, " A Southern Man DO Need Me Around Anyhow"  :-) ...  You both seem to be my kinda souls.    I will follow the trail of fun, and I am sure to find you guys.   I am the albino Sasquatch whiter than TWO glasses of milk , looking like I am HOME>

----------


## KidRick

> I made Groove an honarary Canadian, so he tolerates everybody and everything


That IS quite an honor indeed !  Only fair since you reclaimed your hockey team to its rightful home, from his home state...  :Big Grin: 
I hope that I can live up to your expectations of your Southern Canadian neighbors ( AKA Minnesota )   
Indeed you both were such an awesome part of that trip report,  it will be an equal pleasure to make both your acquaintances as well !   Truly my favorite part of travel to Jamaica is finding so many incredible like minded people who share this healthy addiction. 
Safe travels- I will be there on April 29 !

----------


## groove16

we are not gonna be hard to find....there will be lots going on while u are there....

----------


## groove16

met some wonderful people that recognized me from this trip report....I will start another report this weeek..gotta catch up on yard work, and my softball team went to crap while I was gone, lost my shortstop to another team.....trip report soon come

----------


## Maryann

Great trip report!  Enjoyed it immensely!  Glad you bumped it to the top or I would have missed it!

----------


## groove16

...

----------


## groove16

...

----------


## groove16

bumping this up for a newbie

----------


## KidRick

Love your style Groove.  Nothing wrong with reprising a classic.

----------


## groove16

KidRick....what's up, my friend....glad to spend time with you last April, hope to see u again....U going to be there late april again?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Don't make him break my heart again

----------


## KidRick

I will be there... Four weeks from today.  Late April is the best... I did that last year and loved it ..meeting a lot of you was the real treasure... My good buddy , who is a big fan and many time visitor to Negril, owns a landscaping biz and he can't leave it when he gets all his bids... So we push it to late March.  Bittersweet. Bitter that I can't run with y'all this year. Sweet that I have a wife who gives me the blessing to put the Kid in a Kid Rick for a week in my favorite place.
I am planting seeds already to work a trip into Flips wedding/reception and the as yet to be discussed bachelor party... So I sure hope a 2015 reunion happens for me.
In the hunt right now for an upgrade in job so that may bring sweeter rewards in terms of more time in my true home. Wish me luck ...

----------


## groove16

sorry we will miss each other, but maybe 2015 will work out.....






> I will be there... Four weeks from today.  Late April is the best... I did that last year and loved it ..meeting a lot of you was the real treasure... My good buddy , who is a big fan and many time visitor to Negril, owns a landscaping biz and he can't leave it when he gets all his bids... So we push it to late March.  Bittersweet. Bitter that I can't run with y'all this year. Sweet that I have a wife who gives me the blessing to put the Kid in a Kid Rick for a week in my favorite place.
> I am planting seeds already to work a trip into Flips wedding/reception and the as yet to be discussed bachelor party... So I sure hope a 2015 reunion happens for me.
> In the hunt right now for an upgrade in job so that may bring sweeter rewards in terms of more time in my true home. Wish me luck ...

----------


## Shaggy

great report

----------


## groove16

more legends in this report,

----------


## Miss Honey

This is the best review I have ever read. My hubs and I have been sitting here for the last 2 hrs. We are gong down Christmas Eve. We are returning to CFS and Xtabi. Want to do Floyds. Thanks again. Carolyn

----------

